#ubuntu-testing 2009-03-16
<ara> morning all :)
* ara changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Testing of Ubuntu | Please join us in the Ubuntu Testing Day! Test the new notification system -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UbuntuTestingDay/20090316 | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing | Reports: http://qa.ubuntu.com
<ara> remember that we have a testing day focusing the new notification system: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UbuntuTestingDay/20090316
<ara> hey jcollado :-)
<jcollado> ara: Buenos días
<sabdfl> moin moin everybody
<ara> morning sabdfl
 * ara reboots
<sabdfl> hi mdz
<mdz> sabdfl: good morning.  helping out with some testing today?
<sabdfl> indeed :-)
<eeejay> morning folks
<sabdfl> keen to see how this work has landed and where the glitches are
<DisSsha> Hi, can someone tell me how Ubuntu tests  regression before add upgrade package ? I don't find your framework or list of test cases
 * eeejay  notes that you will need this for testing: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Applications/Notification?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=notify-osd.py
<mdz> sabdfl: there are about 21 bugs which the desktop team feels need to be addressed for beta freeze (which is this Thursday)
<ara> I am testing duration of notifications
<ara> brightness notifications should last 2 seconds
<ara> but they are lasting 5s
<ara> I have filed a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/343553
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 343553 in notify-osd "Brightness notifications have a duration of 5000ms" [Undecided,New]
<ara> eeejay: do you experience the same?
<eeejay> ara: i filed a bug too, it was invalidated since it is expected behavior
 * eeejay looks for bug number
<ara> mdz: is there a public list of those bugs somewhere?
<eeejay> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/342291
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 342291 in notify-osd "Synchronous bubbles last for 5 seconds" [Undecided,Invalid]
<mdz> ara: I'm emailing a list right now, would you like a CC (and is there anyone else I should include)?
<mdz> (note these are not all notifications issues but a general DX team list)
<ara> mdz: yes, CC me. pedro also would like to know about this. thanks :)
<ara> eeejay: the bug I filed is a different one
 * eeejay looks
<ara> eeejay: I am experiencing 5 seconds for brightness, even though I haven't an asynchronous one
 * eeejay tries
<mdz> ara: sent
<eeejay> ara: yup. good catch!
<ara> mdz: ta!
<ara> morning davmor2 :)
<eeejay> morning davmor2
<davmor2> ara: morning
<davmor2> eeejay: morning too
<davmor2> morning everyone else :)
<davmor2> ara: before I get started today keybuk has asked me to test the new hardened version of the lvm/partitioning fix and evand has asked me to test the latest wubi against vista
<davmor2> just to let you know :)
<ara> davmor2:  :-) np
 * eeejay grabs breakfast
<DisSsha> Please, what is Motu ?
<davmor2> Masters Of The Universe
<davmor2> devs that maintain the universe repo
<DisSsha> ok thanks
 * ara takes a break
<davmor2> ara: when you get back on startup do you get notify-osd info about your interweb connection ie. wifi connected, ethernet connected etc?
<eeejay> davmor2: you should, yes.
<eeejay> davmor2: when nm establishes a connection
<ara> davmor2: I do get those notifications
<davmor2> so just me then :)   I get them if I click on it again just not from startup
<Shane_Fagan> Is anyone having trouble with pulseaudio in jaunty?
<davmor2> you need to be more specific than that Shane_Fagan
<Shane_Fagan> Jaunty 64bit. Pulseaudio makes weird noises (crackling) and the only way to fix it is to restart pulseaudio or restart the computer.
<ara> Shane_Fagan: does this bug apply to your problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/301755
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 301755 in pulseaudio "Crackling noise after update to pulseaudio" [Low,Fix released]
<ara> Shane_Fagan: maybe updating should fix your problem
<Shane_Fagan> All upgrades installed it happened 10 minutes ago
<Shane_Fagan> It has been happening for about week
<davmor2> I'm not getting crackly sound from today's cd
<weboide> What is the "attached program" in the test cases?
<davmor2> weboide: click on attachments
<eeejay> weboide: and get notify-osd.py
<weboide> Thanks davmor2 and eeejay ;)
<eeejay> weboide: no no, thank _you_ for testing ;)
<weboide> hehe :)
<davmor2> meh ubiquity is broken today :(
<Shane_Fagan> My problem isnt persistent so ill wait to see if an update fixes it.
<davmor2> Shane_Fagan: is your issue only on the login music
<Shane_Fagan> No login music was fixed. Its with the regular sound.
<davmor2> right I'll try it out when I get a working system :)
<davmor2> Shane_Fagan: what audio hw do you have?
<Shane_Fagan> Nvidia
<davmor2> Shane_Fagan: type in lspci -vvnn and add it to the bug above and say your still having issues on today's date
<davmor2> Shane_Fagan: better still type in lspci -vvnn > lspci.txt and add the .txt file
<Shane_Fagan> I already posted it as a comment.
<Shane_Fagan> davmor2: Did you find anything interesting in my lspci -vvnn ?
<davmor2> Shane_Fagan: similar hw to what I've got so I can have a play after :)
<Shane_Fagan> What happens is that it works normally then I leave my computer for a while (long enough for the monitor to go on standby). Then when I get back the sound crackles.
<davmor2> okay I'll try it out after :)
<davmor2> eeejay, ara: notify-osd does do the connections in todays image :)
<eeejay> davmor2: is it not supposed to?
<ara> davmor2: good to know
<davmor2> eeejay: yes :)
<davmor2> it didn't in alpha 6 but does now :)
<eeejay> davmor2: ah, good news! you don't hear enough good news on testing days :)
<davmor2> eeejay: your not meant to we are looking for broken stuff not fixed ;)
<eeejay> davmor2: i know, what a depressing job..
<davmor2> eeejay: No it isn't you make Ubuntu better :)
<eeejay> davmor2: true, but thanks to undertakers, there are no dead bodies on the street either :)
<ara> eeejay: congrats on the new accerciser release ;-)
<eeejay> thanks ara, no more bugs
<svesmeralda> This is my first time on an IRC.  I have been using Ubuntu for almost 2 years and would like to get involved with the the testing.  I have some experience with virtualbox and have it installed.  Any help will be appreciated.
<davmor2> Hi Chris Gregan you back home dude?
<ara> svesmeralda: Hello, we maintain a website with the available test cases at http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com
<ara> svesmeralda: we also run weekly testdays on mondays. To see the topic of today's test day you can check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UbuntuTestingDay/20090316
<svesmeralda> ara:  Okay, I will go there to see what it is about.  I am just feeling my way through and should have the hang of it soon.  Thanks.
<nicolaide> hi... When you talk about Start attached program. in the test cases... What try to say? to start the notifications with someting like notify-send testingNotifiation in the console?
<davmor2> nicolaide: if you click on attachments there is an app to download :)
<davmor2> run that app and it will trigger the various notifications :)
<nicolaide> upssss
<nicolaide> my mistake... i need to sleep more :P
<davmor2> :)
<nicolaide> nice... all tested now :P
<ara> nicolaide: you can also play around and find new test cases :)
<nicolaide> nice...
<nicolaide> guys... if i make a new notification and i play with the sound by increasing and decreasing the volume, the first notification steel showed... Only desapear if the sound notification are closed before i finish to "play with the sound". The result i expect is that... After 5 seconds the first notification need to be closed and no need to depend of other notifications... Im rigth?
 * ara reads
<ara> eeejay: this is a similar test case ^ to the one we talked in the sprint, but the other way round. do you know more?
<eeejay> ara, nicolaide, yes, let me fish out the bug number again... davidbarth explained the behavior there
<nicolaide> the result i spect is similar like the first mockup showed by mark here... http://www.markshuttleworth.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/jaunty904_notifications_example1_web_092.swf ... see when jorge talk and the wifi signal lost...
<nicolaide> okey
<nicolaide> i go to lunch... back in half hour!
<nicolaide> thanks!
<eeejay> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/342291
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 342291 in notify-osd "Synchronous bubbles last for 5 seconds" [Undecided,Invalid]
<eeejay> nicolaide: see if the last comment in this bug makes sense ^
<nicolaide> eeejay: i back... yeah... i read the last comment, but i like the example of the notifications that i showed in the example... other implementation can be that... if the volume notification are showed just extend the time of the other notification 50% of the original time displayed... what do you think?
<sbeattie> dumb notification question; is the app or notify-osd supposed to have the final say as to how long the notification bubble appears?
<davmor2> sbeattie: notify-osd does
<davmor2> looks like it's pretty much set to 5 seconds
<sbeattie> it does; is it supposed to? Is that the intended behavior?
<davmor2> sbeattie: looks like it yes bug 342291
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 342291 in notify-osd "Synchronous bubbles last for 5 seconds" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342291
<sbeattie> that is, if an app requests a 1 second timeout (assuming it asks "correctly", which may not be true in the example I have), is the ex
<sbeattie> erk, nm
<ara> sbeattie: what it is your use case?
<sbeattie> oh, I was just poking at notify-send (from the libnotify-bin package) and seeing how it behaved under notify-osd.
<ara> sbeattie: those should last 2seconds
<ara> sbeattie: sorry, 5s
<sbeattie> notify-send --expire-time=1 foo lasts for 5 seconds.
<ara> sbeattie: yes, that's expected
<sbeattie> thanks.
<ara> 5 sec for asyn notifications, 2s for sync
<ara> sync for things like: ejecting a cd, changing the volume, brightness, etc
 * eeejay heads out
<ara> eeejay: have a nice flight :)
 * ara heads out
<stgraber> ogasawara: around ?
<ogasawara> stgraber: yup, what's up
<stgraber> ogasawara: are you familiar with CIFS in Hardy's kernel ? We had some weird error message at a customer and possibly two related kernel panics.
<stgraber> ogasawara: http://paste.ubuntu.com/132097/
<ogasawara> stgraber: I'm not really familiar, but I could try to investigate a bit
<ogasawara> stgraber: which kernel version (cat /proc/version_signature) and did it just recently start happening (ie regression)
<stgraber> ogasawara: not a regression AFAIK, happened the first time we tried cifs there
<stgraber> Ubuntu 2.6.24-23.48-server
<ogasawara> stgraber: don't suppose you were able to get logs of the panic?
<ogasawara> stgraber: I see a few samba bugs with similar error messages, but both have been marked invalid
<ogasawara> stgraber: bug 207671 and bug 209402
<stgraber> ogasawara: unfortuantely not, they're now in a bladecenter so next time it happens I'll be able to get it, though I hope it never will :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 207671 in samba "CIFS VFS error each 4 seconds in Ubuntu 8.04" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207671
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 209402 in samba "Samba shares die with input/output error" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209402
<stgraber> ogasawara: doesn't seem to be what we're experiencing there, we get those messages when mounting a samba share then everything works fine except in two cases where we got kernel panics
<stgraber> for now we're doing testing on that solution but it should be moved to production for 40k users in a week or two :)
<stgraber> ogasawara: who's likely to know about cifs related bugs ?
<ogasawara> stgraber: good question, I don't think we have a specific expert on the team.
<stgraber> ogasawara: I believe slangasek is familiar with samba but I don't know about cifs
<apw> cr3, i thought there was going to be an upload of checkbox for alpha-6
<cr3> apw: tomorrow
<apw> that doesn't seem to have happened, and we don't therefore have the test scripts out there
<cr3> apw: I wanted to get your logging window in before then, but it doesn't look like it's going to happen
<apw> hmmm, i was sure there was meant to be an upload for a-6 generally to carry existing things
<apw> so we will _definatly_ have something for beta freeze?  else our suspend call will go to hell
<apw> s/call/call for testing/
<cr3> apw: yes, tomorrow for sure
<cr3> apw: I had requested for an update before FF in bug #331402, but never got a response
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 331402 in checkbox "Please update Checkbox to latest stable 0.6 in Jaunty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331402
<cr3> I guess I'll close that bug...
<apw> or use it to push the 0.7 update on ?
<apw> let me know if you are having trouble getting the upload done
<cr3> schwuk: ^^^
<apw> i will go twist some arms to make sure it gets done
<cr3> apw: he'll be taking care of the upload
<cr3> ... because I seem to be on the /ignore list ;)
<crashsystems> I'm not seeing any notify-osd action when I change brightness or volume.
<apw> our testing strategy for beta depends on it, and we have visibility from on high, so i will be checking up on it too
<schwuk> apw: Cool - thanks
<apw> schwuk, cr3, if you could let me know when the upload is ready/submitted whatever and where i can track it, and i'll do what i can to greese the wheels
<schwuk> apw: will do.
<cr3> apw: is it alright if schwuk simply subscribes you to the bug?
<cr3> schwuk: just make sure to set the summary to "enlarge your manhood" so that apw pays particular attention to it
<schwuk> cr3: I thought only you read those e-mails ;)
<apw> heheh
<cr3> schwuk: not only read but respond too!
<crashsystems> So now that I've found something with notify-osd that does not work on my system, what do I do? Is there some diagnostics for me to run, or somewhere to report the issue?
<cr3> crashsystems: you might like to simply report a bug in launchpad or make sure one is not there already
<crashsystems> ok, will do
<cr3> crashsystems: thanks!
<crashsystems> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/notify-osd/+bug/343896
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 343896 in notify-osd "No notifications for volume & brightness change" [Undecided,New]
<mrooney> crashsystems: ahh yes that is a popular one
<crashsystems> I did a bunch of searching but did not see it in LP
<crashsystems> unless it was filed without using the words "volume" and/or "brightness"
<mrooney> yeah that is a dupe
<mrooney> nope I think the title is almost identical :)
<crashsystems> when why did search not find it?
<mrooney> well it may not be upstream
<crashsystems> so I reported it in upstream, instead of, say, "jaunty"?
<mrooney> ah, I was thinking of bug 331311
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 331311 in gnome-settings-daemon "volume/brightness notifications are blank (all black)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331311
<mrooney> which is apparently fixed
<crashsystems> and is that fix built and in the repos?
<crashsystems> also, I hear talk of icons, so take not that I'm _not_ running the default icon theme
<mrooney> crashsystems: here we go: bug 338837
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 338837 in notify-osd "New notification does not work if icon theme is changed from Human" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338837
<mrooney> that also has a work around that apparently works
<mrooney> I'll mark yours as a dupe, but thanks for filing because you caused me to find the real one :)
<crashsystems> lol
<crashsystems> Yeah, I changed my icon theme to human and it worked. I much prefer Mashup though
#ubuntu-testing 2009-03-17
<ara> good morning :-)
<Shane_Fagan> Was evolution removed after an update for everyone?
<ara> Shane_Fagan: not me, today's update?
<Shane_Fagan> Yep
<ara> Shane_Fagan: let me try
 * ara installs the latest jaunty updates
<Shane_Fagan> I tried to reinstall it but synaptic said that it couldnt be installed.
<ara> Shane_Fagan: btw, we run weekly qa meetings on Wednesday: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings
<ara> Shane_Fagan: you should join them
<Shane_Fagan> Yep will do
<Shane_Fagan> Totem is also gone
<Shane_Fagan> ara: I tried to sudo aptitude install evolution and totem but quits because of unresolved dependencies.
<davmor2> Morning all safe flight home I take it ara :)
 * ara reboots to test updates
<ara> I didn't get the evolution error, but Shane is not longer here to ask for more information
<Shane_Fagan> I can be a little more specific with my problem totems problem is totem-gstreamer: Depends: totem-common (< 2.26) but 2.26.0-0ubuntu1 is installed
<ara> Shane_Fagan: I didn't get the evolution problem
<ara> Shane_Fagan: which is the output when you try to install it?
<Shane_Fagan> For evolution its evolution-data-server: Depends: evolution-data-server-common (= 2.25.92-0ubuntu1) but 2.26.0-0ubuntu1 is installed
<Shane_Fagan> And for totem its totem-gstreamer: Depends: totem-common (< 2.26) but 2.26.0-0ubuntu1 is installed
<ara> Shane_Fagan: output of 'apt-cache policy evolution'
<Shane_Fagan> evolution:
<Shane_Fagan>   Installed: (none)
<Shane_Fagan>   Candidate: 2.25.92-0ubuntu2
<Shane_Fagan>   Version table:
<Shane_Fagan>      2.25.92-0ubuntu2 0
<Shane_Fagan>         500 http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Packages
<Shane_Fagan>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ara> your repositories are not uptodate
<ara> do a "sudo apt-get update"
<ara> and then the apt-cache policy again
<davmor2> Shane_Fagan: You'll probably find that you upgraded during the package upgrade
<Shane_Fagan> Same output as before. Ill wait an hour or two and see if it resolves.
<ara> Shane_Fagan: yes, it seems that the ie.u.c archives are not sync
<ara> Shane_Fagan: because I get this output:
<ara> ara@sushirider:~$ apt-cache policy evolution
<ara> evolution:
<ara>   Installed: 2.26.0-0ubuntu1
<ara>   Candidate: 2.26.0-0ubuntu1
<ara>   Version table:
<ara>  *** 2.26.0-0ubuntu1 0
<ara>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Packages
<ara>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Shane_Fagan> Ill try the main server.
<davmor2> Shane_Fagan: try switching to the main server rather than ie and see if that fixes your issue
<Shane_Fagan> Thats what I said above
<Shane_Fagan> :)
<davmor2> :) just slower than you at typing :)
<Shane_Fagan> Updates available ie just was out of sync. Must because its st Patrick's day
<DisSsha> Hi !, can i speak with someone who work in SRU ?
<davmor2> DisSsha: they are mostly in the states so won't really be on till this afternoon.  But speak and see if we can help :)
<DisSsha> davmor2, ok i need to make or choose a functionnal regression framework/tool, so i scan all existant framework
<DisSsha> for now, i found Linux Test Project, and in ubuntu -> SRU i think
<DisSsha> I also found CMake+Darts possibility
<DisSsha> so, I would like to know how SRU works, if i can create new tests case easily, etc
<Shane_Fagan> davmor2: Still no evolution or totem. Very strange.
<davmor2> DisSsha: have you seen this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<DisSsha> it"s already in my bookmarks
<davmor2> Shane_Fagan: Like I say it could be mid upgrade
<DisSsha> but thanks davmor2
<DisSsha> :)
<Shane_Fagan> I know ill wait and ill stick to the main server because ie isnt quite in sync
<davmor2> DisSsha: sbeattie is really the guy you would need to talk to who is states side so won't be on for another 6 hours or so
<davmor2> meh maths has just gone out the window
<DisSsha> \join #fedora-fr
<davmor2> DisSsha: try a /
<DisSsha> ok davmor2 thx :)
<DisSsha> yes :) qwerty / azerty switch is boring :)
<Shane_Fagan> davmor2: I think I might have the answer. I had pre-release updates turned on
<Shane_Fagan> Totem just reinstalled but evolution is still broken. But 1 out of 2 isnt that bad
<davmor2> Shane_Fagan: Oooops
<Shane_Fagan> Ah its always something small that messes things up
<davmor2> ara: So how were things yesterday
<ara> davmor2: I was only online at european times, but it went OK. I saw people following teh test cases and asking questions
<davmor2> ara: Cool :)
<davmor2> ara: did checkbox get dropped in the end
<ara> davmor2: yes, because checkbox 0.7 is still in the queue
<davmor2> Ah okay
 * davmor2 away
<DisSsha> Hi, sbeattie here .
<DisSsha> ?
<Shane_Fagan> Is there any reason we should test ext4?
<davmor2> Did I miss anything reads scroll back
<davmor2> nope
<cr3> hey folks, jcastro would like to have AD tests and their results. so, it would be ideal to have those tests structured on testcases.qa.ubuntu.com but how should results be recorded?
<cr3> schwuk: ^^^
<jcastro> Hi! I am in a position to test likewise-open on a bunch of hardware and configs and would like to start something formal so I can rally community people with AD setups to help test.
<cr3> jcastro: would it be acceptable to have a test plan on the testcases wiki and have people report bugs for now?
<jcastro> cr3: whatever would help everyone I guess?
<jcastro> I've never done this before so whatever you want me to do is fine. :D
<davmor2> jcastro: you could start with a how-to testcase at http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/System
<jcastro> yep!
<schwuk> davmor2: Are we capturing any results in the wiki?
<davmor2> next would be maybe add it to one of the testing day (every monday)
<davmor2> schwuk: technically no.  But I setup a table for smoketesting test days to do just that
<davmor2> jcastro: you could then setup a results page similar to this one http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Plans/SmokeTesting/Results
<davmor2> schwuk: ^ that should cover it for now shouldn't it
<jcastro> davmor2: excellent, that should get me started, thanks!
<davmor2> jcastro: Try and write step by step too.  Take a look at the installer testcases for examples here http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install
<jcastro> davmor2: like so? http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/System/LikewiseOpen
<davmor2> I just changed to effected package so it tie in with the rest but that seems okay.  You might want to add the fact that you need to click apply to install then on apply again inorder to get it installed
<davmor2> jcastro: ^
<jcastro> ok
<davmor2> jcastro: It gives the testcase wider appeal if any one can follow it step by step.  So everything you click list as a step basically :)
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> davmor2: I am away from the AD environment but I will likely work on these every friday
<jcastro> this should be enough to get me started though, thanks for the help
<davmor2> jcastro: np's :)
<apw> cr3, how is checkbox
<cr3> apw: schwuk submitted it and I believe it's on pgraner's radar
<apw> yeah he is keen to make sure it hits, as am i
<apw> is there a bug for the upload or soemthign?
<schwuk> apw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/checkbox/+bug/344147
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 344147 in checkbox "Please update Checkbox to latest stable 0.7 in Jaunty" [Undecided,New]
<apw> why do you not do it as a debdiff?
<apw> schwuk, shouldn't the main sponsors be subscribed to that bug?
<schwuk> apw: If you think they should. The FFE instructions said to subscribe ubuntu-release,
<apw> ahh i see its an ff exception ...
<apw> schwuk, i just downloaded the tarball as attached to bug #344147, and it doesn't match quite the changelog you have pasted in
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 344147 in checkbox "Please update Checkbox to latest stable 0.7 in Jaunty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344147
<apw> it seems to match the head of the bzr tree, but that has UNRELEASED and my name on it, so i am not sure if the tarball is right or not
<schwuk> apw: The tarball was taken from HEAD this morning, the only difference is I did `dch -r` before bzr export.
<apw> but the tarball i downloaded from the bug doesn't have it released
<schwuk> apw: fixed
<Shane_Fagan> Compiz is giving me out an error when I try to enable it.  "/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Could not acquire compositing manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<Shane_Fagan> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0"
<Shane_Fagan> Any Ideas?
<Shane_Fagan> Its ok an update fixed it just there.
#ubuntu-testing 2009-03-18
<ara> morning all :)
 * ara takes a break
<davmor2> Morning All
<ara> morning davmor2
 * davmor2 lunch
<nullack> Hi everyone. Is Henrik around?
<eeejay> nullack: doesn't look like it, his IRC handle is heno, I believe.
<nullack> Thanks, yeah I know wasnt sure if he was lurking
<ara> hey eeejay! how was your flight?
<eeejay> ara: it was yuck, but I am finally here, sitting jetlagged in the hotel lobby :)
<ara> eeejay: :)
<eeejay> ara: how was london? never asked
<ara> eeejay: it was great. good weather. and, of course, london's always a good idea :)
<eeejay> ara: hah, great
<ara> eeejay: I have added screenshots to the new framework report and have changed the xslt file. I am finishing a couple of things and will commit later in the afternoon
<eeejay> ara: oh cool, curious how you managed to do it
<davmor2> ara: You only think London is a great idea cause of the shops ;)
<ara> davmor2: among other things ;-) (restaurants, bars, markets...)
<nullack> They have that in Spain though? And Spanish food. British is suasages and mash!
<nullack> Anyone got any idea what times Heno usually loggs onto irc?
<jpds> London rocks.
<nullack> Personally I prefer France, or Belguim. England is like Australia, and its sooo small, crowded in London
<nullack> Being Australian I dont see much difference when I visited London
<nullack> French food, wow!
<ara> Bricklane (and around) markets in a sunny Sunday morning. One of the many reasons to love London
<ara> and free entrance to the main museums
<nullack> ara : permission to quicly chat?
<ara> nullack: sure
 * davmor2 slaps nullack from here to Kingdom come
<nullack> Hey :) ONly my wife is allowed to slap :)
<davmor2> nullack: heno will be on-line for the meeting this evening or you can mail him
<davmor2> nullack: I slap with a closed fist ;)
<nullack> Thanks ara
<ara> nullack: np
<davmor2> fader: I'm going to see if I can reproduce your lvm issue manually (as it were).
<davmor2> fader: it's not using some mad raid array is it?
<fader> davmor2: It shouldn't be
<fader> (sorry, on the phone)
<davmor2> np's
<Shane_Fagan> Is there a log file for errors with compiz? I had a crash with it that didnt give out a bug report.
<Shane_Fagan> Im on jaunty amd 64 if that helps
<ara> Shane_Fagan: do you have a *compiz* file under /var/crash?
<Shane_Fagan> Nope but it defiantly crashed. I had to turn off my computer to stop it.
<nullack> Shane_Fagan: If it segfaulted it will log to the syslog
<nullack> Shane_Fagan: Apport should trap crashes, apport is enabled on jaunty currently
<Shane_Fagan> Ill reproduce the error and see if apport
<Shane_Fagan> picks up on the crash
<nullack> Personally I dislike compiz for a number of reasons and I strongly disagree with the decision to make it enabled by default with suitable drivers
<davmor2> nullack: I've had no issues with it at all :( sods law isn't it :)
<davmor2> nullack: shouldn't you be asleep right now?
<nullack> davmor2: Yes its 3:26am but I have a matter to discuss with Heno
<davmor2> That's grim determination for you ;)
<nullack> davmor2: RE Compiz, perhaps my useage model is different to yours but IMHO until proper gpu memory management comes into Linux it breaks key things I need for my business
<davmor2> nullack: See I just install test and move on :)  oh and play with water and fire ;)
<Shane_Fagan> The error happened this morning but its not happening now, ill presume its fixed.
<jcollado> nagappan: Ping
<ara> jcollado: it is a little bit early for nagappan
<ara> jcollado: I guess he'll be around in 30-60min
<jcollado> ara: Uhm, ok.
<jcollado> ara: Anyway, I may ask you too.
<ara> jcollado: sure
<jcollado> ara: Is any of Firefox or Thunderbird working correctly with LDTP?
<ara> jcollado: I haven't tried Thunderbird. Firefox stopped working with ldtp since 3.0
<ara> there's a bug related to that. let me check it
<jcollado> ara: That's really strange, because according to nagappan's blog, a couple of years ago there was a SoC project to automate Firefox 3.0 and it was successful.
<nullack> heno : morning, got a moment please?
<ara> jcollado: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=542909
<ubot4`> Gnome bug 542909 in general "LDTP is not recognizing Firefox 3" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ara> jcollado: I will add a comment to generate noise
<heno> nullack: briefly, we're about to start a meeting
<jcollado> ara: I'll do the same. It would be great if firefox were accessible.
<nullack> Thanks heno, night all
<schwuk> Not so bad? /j #ubuntu-meeting
<nags> jcastro, pong
<ara> nags: jcollado? ;)
<nags> GE ara :)
 * nags getting ready to office
<davmor2> ara: how does ldtp do with OO.o now
<ara> davmor2: much better, but is not yet very well documented on the ldtp side
<ara> davmor2: it should work well
<davmor2> that's better news at least :)
<nagappan> ara, I think davmor2 is interested in open office testing ?
<nagappan> davmor2, you may have a look at open office qa test tool
<nagappan> davmor2, which is customized for OO.o testing
<davmor2> nagappan: No OO.o and Firefox were the 2 worse apps from memory
<nagappan> davmor2, and already 1000+ test scripts available for it
<davmor2> So I was just seeing if they had better support :)
<nagappan> davmor2, ok
<ara> night all :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-03-19
<jfalco> anybody in here???
<jfalco> Anybody here????
<ara> morning all!
<thekorn> hi, I would like to test jaunty on my 10'' eeepc, are there any special test cases for this kind of devices?
<davmor2> thekorn: if it works
<davmor2> thekorn: what are you testing on it unr
<thekorn> unr?
<thekorn> oh you mean this netbook remix
<davmor2> thekorn: Ubuntu Netbook Remix yes
<thekorn> well I just downloaded the desktop live cd, so I would like to start with this one, but can try UNR later
<thekorn> or is a non UNR installation for such devices not officially supported
<davmor2> thekorn: In that case just that it work.  Check wifi and bluetooth if it has it.  Other than that just that everything runs on it okay.  Make sure that windows don't go off the screen that kinda thing :)
<thekorn> ok, so lets start
<thekorn> thanks davmor2
<thekorn> oh, ubiquity does not fit on the screen
<davmor2> thekorn: That would be a bug a then :)
<thekorn> yeah, /me checks if this one has already been filed
<thekorn> it is, bug 325958
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 325958 in ubiquity "Jaunty Alpha 4: Ubiquity windows does not fit on 1024x600 screen" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325958
<thekorn> cjwatson, I can reproduce bug 325958 with todays daily, what kind of information (logs,...) is needed to push this one to triaged?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 325958 in ubiquity "Jaunty Alpha 4: Ubiquity windows does not fit on 1024x600 screen" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325958
<cjwatson> thekorn: none, but I'm not sure it's a ubiquity bug
 * cjwatson fixes the bug statuses to stop people whining incessantly on the bug
<thekorn> hehe, ok, thank you
<cjwatson> thekorn: it'd be interesting to know whether other applications have the same problem
<cjwatson> i.e. same large font size, not necessarily failure to fit on the screen
<thekorn> cjwatson, the font in the panel looks big, but let me check other applications
<davmor2> cjwatson: It was one of the things I asked him to look out for :)
<thekorn> cjwatson, the font in general looks big to me, and baoab is one of the other applications which does not fit on the screen
<thekorn> baobab, strange name
<asac> thekorn: high
<asac> thekorn: so you see regression on eepc?
<asac> fontsize wise?
<thekorn> asac, hi, fonts are looking big to me
<thekorn> and some applications do not fit on the screen
<thekorn> asac, is there any kind of logs etc. I can help you with, and what is the master bug for this kind of issue
<asac> thekorn: did this start today?
<davmor2> asac: He is running a standard install on a netbook :)
<asac> davmor2: yeah. thats good
<thekorn> asac, don't know, my first live cd install of jaunty on this netbook
<asac> thekorn: ok. wait a sec
<thekorn> on intrepid everything looked fine
<asac> thekorn: can you open gconf-editor?
<thekorn> sure, it' open
<asac> /desktop/gnome/interface/font_name
<asac> what do you have there?
<asac> also
<asac> /desktop/gnome/font_rendering/dpi
<asac> also on terminal:
<asac> xdpyinfo | grep resolution
<thekorn>   /desktop/gnome/interface/font_name   sans 10
<asac> ok
<asac> and dpi?
<thekorn>   /desktop/gnome/font_rendering/dpi  <kein wert>
<asac> 130?
<asac> ok
<asac> xdpyinfo?
<asac> (resolution)
<asac> so seems you dont see a regression from yesterdays upload
<thekorn>  117x117 dots per inch
<asac> rather you see the bug were trying to fix
<asac> your daily build seems to not yet have our changes
<asac> thekorn: please change the sans 10 to "sans 13.333px"
<asac> is that better (in general)?
<asac> its odd that your dpi has no value though
<thekorn> asac, yes, 13.33px is looking better, but still ubiquity does not fit on the screen
<cjwatson> thekorn: can I have a quick screenshot maybe?
<thekorn> sure, just a bit
<asac> thekorn: good
<asac> in general fonts are not the way to make stuff fit on a small screen
<asac> of course sudden huge fonts will make all tuning senseless. lets hope we can stick to the new "px" unit
<asac> which is dpi sensitive
<thekorn__> cjwatson: http://ubuntu-pics.de/bild/11245/bildschirmfoto_8e7pk8.png
<cjwatson> ok, it could be that some later bit of the UI doesn't fit
<cjwatson> that certainly doesn't look unreasonably large
<thekorn> oh, this is with font_name = sans 13.133px
<asac> thekorn: you should also fix the window title font
<asac> thekorn: /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_font -> 13.333px
<asac> /apps/metacity/general/titlebar_font -> 10.666px
<asac> /desktop/gnome/interface/document_font_name 10.666px
<asac> /desktop/gnome/interface/monospace_font_name 10.666px
<asac> thekorn: ^^
<asac> those numbers are probably what we want in the end. if you could check them on your netbook that would be great
<thekorn> ok, let me change this values
<asac> thekorn: thanks. they wont help you much for the overall dialog size. but at least window titles and the terminal shouldnt be so huge anymore ;)
<thekorn> asac, cool, everything looks better now, but the installer is still looking bad
<thekorn> looks like they are using fixed sizes there
<asac> thekorn: hmm. the screenshot didnt look that bad
<asac> i mean the installer dialog
<asac> thekorn: you have a screen of a bad fontsize in it?
<thekorn__> asac: http://ubuntu-pics.de/bild/11246/bildschirmfoto_1_o1tzqH.png
<thekorn> "willkommen" in the header is now partly hidden
<asac> thekorn: fonts are ok. the Wilkommen title probably is too big
<asac> cjwatson: how do you set font size for that?
<cjwatson> asac: I wasn't aware I did
<cjwatson> ubiquity uses its own session implementation, but otherwise is just a glade application
<asac> cjwatson: yeah. so that "Willkommen" is just a glade text widget?
 * asac gets ubiquity
<cjwatson>                 <property name="label" translatable="yes">&lt;big&gt;&lt;b&gt;Welcome&lt;/b&gt;&lt;/big&gt;</property>
<thekorn__> the title in pidgin chat windows is also too big: http://ubuntu-pics.de/bild/11247/bildschirmfoto_2_J6obXK.png
<cjwatson> so the <big/> will crank up the font size
<cjwatson> weird that it's being misrendered like that though
<asac> yeah. that should be ok
<asac> i mean <big> hopefully does just add a factor to the absolute font size and doesnt mess up our dpi sensitive base
<thekorn> for me it looks like the underlying vbox has a fixed size
<cjwatson> well, it's then reset while doing translation
<cjwatson>             if 'heading_label' in name:
<cjwatson>                 attrs = pango.AttrList()
<cjwatson>                 attrs.insert(pango.AttrScale(pango.SCALE_LARGE, 0, textlen))
<cjwatson>                 attrs.insert(pango.AttrWeight(pango.WEIGHT_BOLD, 0, textlen))
<cjwatson>                 widget.set_attributes(attrs)
<cjwatson> thekorn: we have hardly any fixed-size widgets in ubiquity, I'd be surprised
<asac> hmm
<cjwatson> I was quite careful about that
<cjwatson> gui/glade/stepLanguage.glade is the relevant glade page
<asac> yeah i saw that
<cjwatson> and the vbox definitely isn't fixed-size
<asac> hopefully pango.AttrList starts with the system defaults
<cjwatson> that's certainly what I expected
<asac> so our "absolute" selection from 13.33px stays "absolute"
<cjwatson> I mean, it ought to be equivalent to instantiating a label by <property/>
<asac> yeah. but the fact that its not visible is something else anyway
<cjwatson> (the reason for ubiquity's weird translation handling is essentially that it needs to switch language on the fly, which gtk is generally not smart enough to do well)
<asac> the title is even crunched when i open it in glade-3
<asac> the label itself is even not expanding
<asac> kind of gtk bug maybe
<asac> cjwatson: seems "Single Line Mode" is broken
<asac> cjwatson: to workaround i can use Line Wrap Mode: Word
<asac> could be a problem of course
<asac> but at least in glade the label takes proper space then
<cjwatson> mm, single line mode was an intentional choice and made it look a bit nicer
<cjwatson> so obv. I'd rather gtk were fixed :-)
<asac> cjwatson: of course. it would be a workaround if we dont find the fix
<asac> lets give that to seb ;)
<thekorn> ok, I've to run in a bit, thanks for your help, and thanks for trying to fix it
 * ara -> lunch
 * davmor2 lunch
<davmor2> fader: welcome back :)
<fader> davmor2: thanks :)
<cjwatson> fader|lunch: at some point, would it be possible for you to run a cert test with grub2?
<cjwatson> fader|lunch: the relevant preseed is 'd-i grub-installer/grub2_instead_of_grub_legacy boolean true' and only works with netboot installs (so probably not on the usual mounted-CD-image setup, although we could make it work on a DVD)
<fader|lunch> cjwatson: You just caught me :)  Let me kick off the reset of that machine and get it to a state that I'll be able to reproduce the bug... that'll take 30 minutes or so I think and then I can try grub2
<cjwatson> fader|lunch: I wasn't thinking of the machine we were talking about yesterday, specifically
<fader|lunch> cjwatson: And I'll hang out in #ubuntu-installer if I need to bug you or vice-versa :)
<cjwatson> this is definitely a separate thread from that
<fader|lunch> cjwatson: Ah, okay, I'll grab a different one and kick it off
<cjwatson> we'd like to investigate moving to grub2 in a future release, and one of the most effective pieces of input we could get would be an across-the-board cert test
<fader|lunch> cjwatson: Ah... so you're looking to test this across the whole environment?
<cjwatson> right, as a one-shot
<cjwatson> it's in universe right now, though I think a netboot install would use it anyway
<fader|lunch> cjwatson: At the moment we don't get very good feedback if an install fails, but I believe cr3 is adding some reporting around that
<fader|lunch> cjwatson: So we might get better results if you can wait a week or so
<fader|lunch> (If not we can still do it, but it'll be a manual process of checking to see if the machines installed)
<cjwatson> fader|lunch: that's ok, this is a "sometime before jaunty" kind of thing rather than a "right now" kind of thing
<cjwatson> just wanted to float it with you
<cr3> fader|lunch: I would say more than a week to get proper install reporting
<fader|lunch> cjwatson: Cool, I'll put it on the List Of Things To Test. :)
<fader|lunch> cr3: okay, sorry -- I thought that was one of the quick one-offs... my mistake
<fader|lunch> cr3: (Or maybe I just assumed you'd stop sleeping for a while ;) )
<cr3> fader|lunch: nah, I need to decouple tests from results during the submission phase for that
<cr3> fader|lunch: I'm giving up smoking so that I can save 15 minutes a day to implement those features you keep requesting
<fader|lunch> Okay, sounds like we may just want to do this test by hand for Jaunty then.  I'll look at setting up some scripts to do this and walk through them a few machines at a time.
<fader|lunch> cr3: :)
<cr3> fader|lunch: by the way, when you said "adding some reporting around that
<cr3> fader|lunch: ..., you meant reporting errors during install, right?
<fader|lunch> cr3: right
<cr3> fader|lunch: are you bringing up this topic because you found the reason we didn't get test results for 20090319?
<fader|lunch> cr3: No, unfortunately... I've been on phone calls all morning.  I'm going to dig into that once I get some food in me
<mrooney> Should bugs in the hardware test be filed against hwtest or checkbox? I assume checkbox?
<mrooney> and specifically I also think bug 345548 is a dupe, yes?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 345548 in ubuntu "ubuntu system testing tool ignores system proxy settings, and try to submit report via direct connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345548
#ubuntu-testing 2009-03-20
<ara> morning all :-)
<ara> happy saint Friday to the testing team!
<davmor2> ara: :)  morning
<ara> davmor2: hey!
<davmor2> blog post done :)
<ara> davmor2: cool :)
<ara> davmor2: rock on!
<davmor2> and digged
<ara> davmor2: a link is missing in the blog post
<ara> davmor2: Details can be found here
<ara> davmor2: with no link
<davmor2> ara: Meh I changed the format so it was uniform and forgot to remove that bit :(
<davmor2> ara: altered
<davmor2> Thanks :)
<ara> davmor2: I am a tester, you know :D
<davmor2> :D LOL
<ara> jcollado: the new desktop testing framework has been pushed to trunk
<ara> jcollado: I havent' updated the documentation yet, because I wanted to push GNOME first. But as they are equivalent, you can check the documentation at http://live.gnome.org/DesktopTesting/Documentation
<jcollado> ara: Thanks. I've pulled the branch and started to check the new code.
<ara> jcollado: cool. ubuntu-menu and update-manager (ubuntu specific applications have not been migrated yet)
<davmor2> Yay there are up-to-date cds on the server now :)
<thekorn> hi,
<ara> hey thekorn :)
<thekorn> hey ara
<thekorn> can anybody please try to change a keybinding in ubuntu jaunty to something like SUPER_L + X
<thekorn> this is not working for me here, and I'm wondering if it just me
<davmor2> I got a warning about not using x
<thekorn> hmm, my problem is, I can't press super_l and <somekey> at the some time in this config dialog
<ara> let me check
<davmor2> thekorn: your correct a mondo
<ara> thekorn: same happens to me
<ara> thekorn: and the same with super_r
<davmor2> thekorn: bug it if it isn't already I'll confirm it
<thekorn> ok, good, thanks ara and davmor2 for testing this, will search in lp now
<ara> thekorn: good catch!
<davmor2> thekorn: it may be because super is being used for compiz now
<thekorn> hmm, maybe bug 12153
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 12153 in gnome-control-center "Cannot use Windows key in keyboard shortcuts" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12153
<thekorn> this would be a regression then
<davmor2> thekorn: try Super_L + e
<thekorn> davmor2, yes, but in this case I would expect a dialog like: this is already in use ....
<davmor2> thekorn: yes but I don't think compiz is listed under keybindings so they may of just disabled it's use with an additional key
<thekorn> ah, ok
<davmor2> thekorn: try asking on #ubuntu-desktop I need to sod off for a bit see you all latter :)
 * davmor2 away
 * davmor2 back with a vengence
<ogasawara> cr3: have a question about checkbox and suspend/resume test script. . . what's the proper way to ask people to test?
<cr3> ogasawara: the script is not integrated into checkbox, just packaged in it. so, you have to call the script manually under /usr/share/checkbox/scripts
<ogasawara> cr3: cool thanks
<davmor2> see you Monday :)
<mathiaz> bdmurray: I wrote http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ServerRAID1 - could the testcase be added to the ISO tracker?
<nagappan> cr3, ping
<cr3> nagappan: pong
<nagappan> cr3, any clues, whats the irc id of chris.gregan@canonical.com ?
<cr3> cgregan, I believe
<cr3> yep, that's it
<nagappan> cr3, cool, thanks :) where can I find him in irc ?
<nagappan> I mean which channel ?
<cr3> nagappan: probably here... when he's online though :)
<nagappan> cr3, ah ! nice :)
<nagappan> cr3, will wait then :D
<nagappan> cr3, thanks
<cr3> nagappan: if he's not here during daytime on monday, you can ping me and I'll get him over here
 * nagappan pinging cr3 in pvt chat
#ubuntu-testing 2009-03-21
<kblin> hi folks
<Shane_Fagan> Im still being effected by https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/301755 on jaunty 64bit all updates installed.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 301755 in pulseaudio "Crackling noise after update to pulseaudio" [Low,Fix released]
<Shane_Fagan> It isnt fixed on my computer. I have to kill pulseaudio and restart it to get it back working normally.
<patapouf> Hi, I'm testing ubuntu 9.04 Alpha 6 and get screen corrupted.
<patapouf> Do any body repport this problem ?
<davmor2> patapouf: I don't think any one has seen this problem
<patapouf> ok, thanks. I will reproduce the problem, and fill a bug repport ..
#ubuntu-testing 2009-03-22
<TomH1973> Enter text here...Hello
<TomH1973> is anyone awake?
<TomH1973> I am Looking for some one who knows about ubuntu who can tell me more about it I have it downloade and rung on my second harddrive
<TomH1973> How do I get to the Ubuntu chat?
<kblin> hi folks
<nullack> Gday
<kblin> I'm trying to test ubuntu 9.04 on an armel system, but before I go on the real hardware, I wanted to have a look on qemu. however, that seems to be unable to do networking... is there anything I'm missing?
<kblin> ah, hang on, it's just dog-slow
<kblin> damn, qemu-system-arm seems pretty unreliable
<kblin> I keep getting stuck during the installation at different stages
<kblin> hm, now I'm getting stuck at "configuring makedev" repeatedly
<kblin> oh well
<stgraber> cr3: around ? I'm playing a bit with checkbox and have at least one question.
<cr3> stgraber: sure, what's up?
<stgraber> cr3: Just trying to make checkbox to load a completely different test suite, basically I have some tests defined in a .txt file and I just want checkbox to load that without any of the pre-installed ones
<cr3> stgraber: --config=checkbox/plugins/suites_info/whitelist=your_text_file.txt
<stgraber> hmm, it's still asking me about my internet connection ...
<cr3> stgraber: that's assuming your text file is in the same directory as the other suites. if it's in another directory: --config=checkbox/plugins/suites_info/directories=/path/to/the/directory/containing/your/text/file
<stgraber> ok
<cr3> stgraber: nevertheless, the whitelist command should've excluded that internet connection test
<cr3> stgraber: when in doubt, pastebin the output of --log-level=debug and let meknow
<stgraber> ok, now it doesn't do the internet test but goes from getting information about the system directly to sending the report :)
<cr3> stgraber: when in doubt...
<stgraber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/135505/
<stgraber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/135506/
<stgraber> sudo checkbox-gtk --config=checkbox/plugins/suites_info/whitelist=/home/stgraber/code/thin-clients-testing/thin-client.txt --log-level=debug 2> debug
<cr3> stgraber: try this: sudo checkbox-gtk --config=checkbox/plugins/suites_info/directories=/home/stgraber/code/thin-clients-testing
<stgraber> same behavior,
<stgraber> goes directly to sending the report
<stgraber> sudo checkbox-gtk --config=checkbox/plugins/suites_info/directories=/home/stgraber/code/thin-clients-testing/ --config=checkbox/plugins/suites_info/whitelist=thin-client.txt
<stgraber> works with that
<cr3> stgraber: strange, it shouldn't need to be so redundant
<stgraber> what's the easiest way to make it just dump a .xml file and not send anything to LP ?
<cr3> stgraber: --config='checkbox/plugins/blacklist=backend_manager launchpad_report'
<cr3> err, I mean: --config='checkbox/plugins/blacklist=backend_manager launchpad_exchange'
<stgraber> hmm, still asks for an e-mail
<cr3> stgraber: strange, .../directories=/some/path works fine for me
<cr3> "still asks for an e-mail" doesn't necessarily mean it'll send to launchpad, which is what you asked
<cr3> if you also want to remove prompting for email: --config='checkbox/plugins/blacklist=backend_manager launchpad_exchange exchange_prompt'
<cr3> you might also like to add into_prompt to that list, in case you don't care for that introduction prompt
<cr3> err, intro_prompt
<stgraber> Nice, does exactly what I want now :)
<calc> can i get someone to look at bug 291968, i think this needs to be fixed asap or add some way to see triaged bugs that aren't really upstream bugs, i'm having to resort to using launchpad api to get this information because of this issue
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 291968 in malone "status_upstream=hide_upstream seems to hide bugs with 'invalid' upstream status" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291968
<calc> that is something that logically should be viewable with the website but can't currently be seen in any manner that i can determine
<calc> bugs marked invalid are still treated as upstream bugs for purpose of hide_upstream but also do not show up under resolved_upstream
<calc> so with large numbers of bugs they are effectively invisible
<lifi_> hey, i just installed jaunty with fglrx and dual-head. got no problems, till i tried to activate xinerama. pc hangs up when it tries to start X. anyone in here with a working dual-head conf and could help me out?
#ubuntu-testing 2010-03-22
<ara> good morning all!
<davmor2> morning all
 * ara -> lunch
<davmor2> morning fader_
<fader_> davmor2 et alia: howdy
 * davmor2 is using lucid on my main box now this might not of been the best usage of my time :D
<fader_> davmor2: It's been pretty stable for me recently.  In fact, I think the only problems I've had have been nVidia proprietary driver-related
<fader_> (Once I learned the trick of telling it to stay in "high performance" rather than "power saving" mode it's been stable too.)
<ara> czajkowski, hey!
<ara> czajkowski, was it you who had an issue when upgrading to lucid related to OO.org?
<czajkowski> ara: it was indeed
<czajkowski> but someone kirkland? fixed it
<czajkowski> and I was able to upgrade
<ara> czajkowski, can you remember the bug number?
<ara> mmm
<czajkowski> I can get it
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/532068
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 532068 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "Upgrading from karmic2lucid is giving error of open office dependency issue (affects: 3)" [High,Confirmed]
<sbeattie> it's still an issue (unless there was an openoffice upload over the weekend)
<ara> czajkowski, how did you workaround it?
<sbeattie> ara: uninstall openoffice.org-filter-binfilter
<czajkowski> removed open office as I had to do some other testing and needed lucid
<sbeattie> the upgrade tool now blacklists the package, though it doesn't tell you to uninstall the package.
<ara> sbeattie, yes, thus this duplicate: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/542011
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 542011 in ubuntu "karmic > lucid upgrade fails openoffice.org blacklist (affects: 11)" [Undecided,New]
<ara> czajkowski, yours was a duplicated as well. original bug: 516727
<czajkowski> oops, sorry
<ara> no worries! apparently is hitting a lot of people trying to upgrade
#ubuntu-testing 2010-03-23
<ara> good morning all
<ara> mvo, ping
<mvo> hey ara
<davmor2> morning all
<ara> morning davmor2
<ara> mvo, do you know how can I install a ppa version of a package which is older than the version in ubuntu?
<persia> ara: downgrading isn't guaranteed as safe, but you ought be able to do something like apt-get install ${PACKAGE}=${VERSION} if it appears in your apt-cache.
<ara> persia, thanks!
<persia> (it's not guaranteed as safe because the older package cannot know about the contents of the maintainer scripts for the newer package, so cannot necessarily reverse their effects properly)
<davmor2> Morning fader_ been downloading tracks by the multitude then?
<fader_> davmor2: Tried to :)  I even got a few before bug 544596 kicked in
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 544596 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (Ubuntu) "Songs not transferred from music store to U1 storage (affects: 3)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544596
<davmor2> fader_: so it's been out less than a day and you decided to break it, why? What did it do to you?
<fader_> davmor2: Hey man, QA is supposed to break stuff!
<davmor2> Oh r
<fader_> Ah s
<davmor2> fader_: that would be ah ss
<charlie-tca> fader_: Sounds like you are doing a very good job, then?
<fader_> charlie-tca: :D  Hey, give me something with the express intent that I break it, and I'll find a way
<charlie-tca> and do it very well, too.
<davmor2> http://www.pcpro.co.uk/blogs/2010/03/23/ubuntu-10-4-beta-is-bloody-brilliant/ what more can you say really?
<fader_> davmor2: As long as you don't break anything before release we'll be good :)
<davmor2> you're the new breaker
<davmor2> fader_: ^
<ceauke> Hi guys
<ceauke> does anyone have a link for how to remove kernels from the grub list?
<ceauke> I thought disk janiter removed old kernels but I can still select all from the grub menu. AND, i all works still
<sbeattie> ceauke: I don't recall if computer janitor will do it, but you can manually uninstall them.
<ceauke> thanks beattie. do I do it with package manager?
<sbeattie> yeah
<ceauke> cheers, will restart now. hopefully they are gone from grub
<ceauke> hi there
<ceauke> I removed my previous ubuntu kernels but they're still displayed in the bootloader
<ceauke> isn't there a command that I can run to rebuild the grub bootup list?
<charlie-tca> sudo update-grub
<ceauke> thanks
<ceauke> charlie, is there any risk that it will mess up my dual boot with windows?
<charlie-tca> sure
<ceauke> sold! I'll do it  :-D
<charlie-tca> To the best of my knowledg, it could screw up bad
<ceauke> the ubuntu install found the XP partition which was intalled first.
<ceauke> and that was the alpha...
<ceauke> so I don't really want to run a mass update tool if it's not safe.
<ceauke> can't i just manually remove some from the 'list'?
<sbeattie> hrm, uninstalling the kernels should have run update-grub in the postrm
<ceauke> my uninstall was synaptic pkg tool and removing the two kernel files... maybe there's a more formal way to do it?
#ubuntu-testing 2010-03-24
<Darxus> Lucid beta 1 failed to boot.
<Darxus> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing says to go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing to see how to report, and it doesn't say anything about reporting.  Other than this channel and the mailing list.
<Darxus> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1 says to use launchpad, which is more useful.
<Darxus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/545659
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 545659 in ubuntu "Lucid beta 1 booting from cd hangs at blank screen (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<Darxus> My bug report.
<ara> good morning all!
<ara> primes2h, good morning
<primes2h> ara: Good morning.
<primes2h> :-)
<ara> mvo, someone reported not being able to upgrade to lucid with the cdrom
<ara> mvo, is that known?
<ara> mvo, morning, btw :-)
<mvo> good morning ara
<mvo> I should subscribe to the page :)
 * mvo checks for updates
<ara> mvo, no, no, it was through the ubuntu-qa mailing list
<ara> mvo, I just forwarded you the email
<mvo> thanks
<mvo> there is a known issue with cdrom only upgrades, I will check if its a dupe or not
<mvo> did you read the feedback from stub? I love it :)
<ara> mvo, not yet
 * ara reads
<ara> wow! :D
<mvo> I think by the end of the week (or maybe early next week) we should compile a list of common problems and send to distro or canonical-tech
<mvo> its interessting that there are few OMG all crashed failures
<mvo> (and good!)
<ara> indeed
<ara> mvo, I will do that part. (collecting and sending)
<mvo> cool
<mvo> ara: oh, I know what the problem is, I will answer him
<sbeattie> mvo: what's the problem with cdrom upgrades?
<ara> mvo, ok, thanks, can you CC me, so I know in case a similar questions arise?
<mvo> sbeattie: the guy who had a problem with it did not run it with the absolute path, but it needs that to find its base directory (a bit silly I admit)
<mvo> ara: sure
<sbeattie> mvo: ah, yeah! I'm sure I've been bitten by that.
<mvo> I will have a look at the script and make it smarter, its a bit silly
<ara> mvo, great! thanks!
<sbeattie> ara: some of stub's items are already filed as bugs (buttons showing up on the right in theme demos in gnome-appearance-properties, fonts in firefox)
<mvo> the warnings from the release upgrdaer are fixed now
<mvo> the NM crash is known too
<davmor2> morning all
 * ara -> lunch
<davmor2> ara: http://davmor2.blogspot.com/2010/03/ada-lovelace-day.html
<davmor2> morning fader_
<davmor2> morning alexmoldovan
<alexmoldovan> davmor2 : Good Morning! how's going?
<davmor2> slowly in ever decreasing circles :)
<alexmoldovan> fader_, Good morning
<fader_> davmor2, alexmoldovan: Howdy guys!
<davmor2> fader_: as above :)
<ara> davmor2, thanks!
<davmor2> ara: It's a pleasure and you deserve it :)
<mvo> ara++ :)
<ara> mvo, :)
<fader_> ara: Don't let them butter you up -- they're just trying to get goodwill from you so you give their bugs higher priority
<fader_> Not like me, who *genuinely* respects your work :D
<ara> hehehehe
<bladernr_> hey... bug 546255
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 546255 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Lucid] Ubiquity 2.2.7 OEM Xubuntu install does not install oem-config (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546255
<bladernr_> though ara is already gone
<ameetp> pedro_: Can bug 435257 be moved to 'Fix Released'?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 435257 in linux (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 1 other project) "Karmic takes forever to install on a Toshiba NB 200 (affects: 1)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435257
<pedro_> ameetp, looking
<pedro_> ameetp, I don't see anything in the report stating that the bug is fixed, last comment is just a workaround
<ameetp> pedro_: then any reason why it is linked to a karmic milestone update?
<pedro_> ameetp, seems to planned to be fixed in karmic as an SRU
<pedro_> ameetp, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<ameetp> pedro_: so would you recommend leaving the bug in the current state?
<pedro_> ameetp, yes and if you can provide more information like that the bug is fixed on lucid, etc please do so
<pedro_> well if you can test with that hw of course
<ameetp> pedro_: got it.  Thanks
<pedro_> ameetp, you're welcome!
<gbuonfiglio1> Hello, I did upgrade from Karmic to Lucid on my netbook EeePC 1005. I've registered on launchpad and my next step would create a wiki page like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Netbooks/eee900 but I could not find the test instructions for netbooks and the test codes as listed in this page. Can someone guide me on this?
<charlie-tca> gbuonfiglio1: codes came from each Case ID listed in the test cases here: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Plans/LaptopTesting
<gbuonfiglio1> charlie-tca: Thank you! I will follow this page.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<gbuonfiglio1> Also, I had a few issues on the upgrade that I'm not sure if I should file a separate bug report or not...
<charlie-tca> Normally, yes. If you don't file the reports, it may not get seen by anyone else
<charlie-tca> I file several every new version of Xubuntu, that others miss completely.
<gbuonfiglio1> There are all small issues (total 5) and I will file a bug against each one.
<charlie-tca> great! Thanks for helping
<gbuonfiglio1> 1) gvfs was not updated - libparted0 not installed (I had parted installed and I could update gvfs after remove libparted1.8.12 and devicekit-disks)
<gbuonfiglio1> 2) firefox Portuguese was Brazilian Portuguese but now is Portugal Portuguese
<gbuonfiglio1> 3) firefox default page not found: chrome://ubufox/content/startpage.html (revert to new one about:home)
<gbuonfiglio1> 4) wifi network went down during upgrade and flashplugin did not configured completely
<gbuonfiglio1> 5) screen bright cannot be set to maximum (the only error I could not figure out yet)
<gbuonfiglio1> overall I'm very happy with the results. :)
<charlie-tca>  number 4, not so much can be done about the network going down
<gbuonfiglio1> yes I agree, but every time I do upgrade over wireless the connection is lost and flashplugin download flash code during package installation.
<charlie-tca> That shouldn't happen. The upgrade should not be causing the connection to go down.
<gbuonfiglio1> that was not my wifi router that went down but my wifi client that stopped working.
<charlie-tca> I agree, file that one
<gbuonfiglio1> ok!
<sbeattie> gbuonfiglio1: libparted is a known issue
<gbuonfiglio1> sbeattie: Do you know the bug number?
<sbeattie> one sec
<sbeattie> bug 535368
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 535368 in parted (Ubuntu) "gparted will not install on lucid Alpha3 (affects: 9) (dups: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535368
<sbeattie> gbuonfiglio1: ^^^
<gbuonfiglio1> Thanks! I've read this bug and I've nothing more to add. :)
<charlie-tca> video upgrade testing; hardy2lucid removes the nvidia hardware driver
<charlie-tca> bug 546495
<ubot4`> charlie-tca: Bug 546495 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/546495 is private
<charlie-tca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/546495
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 546495 in jockey (Ubuntu) "[Lucid} Jockey removed hardware driver during upgrade (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<gbuonfiglio1> I cannot connect to EFNET through Empathy. Should I file a bug on Launchpad or try Empathy project directly?
<charlie-tca> second bug, after the upgrade, I can't get jockey to authenticate to install the drivers
#ubuntu-testing 2010-03-25
<ara> good morning all!
<davmor2> morning all
<ara> morning davmor2
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu hardy2lucid upgrade testing; after the upgrade, places and volume control are missing from the panel
<charlie-tca> also, notifications are not upgraded or not right, at least. they appear in the bottom right corner
<charlie-tca> bug 546829
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 546829 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "[Lucid] Xubuntu upgrade removed places and volume from panel (affects: 1)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546829
<charlie-tca> bug 546857
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 546857 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "[Lucid] hardy2lucid upgrade fails to remove notifications-daemon (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546857
<mvo> charlie-tca: it should replace notificatoin-daemon with notify-osd?
<charlie-tca> It should remove notification-daemon
<charlie-tca> notify-osd is there after the upgrade
<charlie-tca> On a fresh lucid install, notification-daemon is not installed
<charlie-tca> xsplash is also not installed
<charlie-tca> That shouldn't matter; I see a ton of messages between grub and the xubuntu splash screen, though. ????udev will be removed in the next version....
<charlie-tca> I am not seeing the plymouth splash screen on the upgraded system
<fmanach> hi guys
<ara> hey fmanach
 * ara -> lunch
<fmanach> I was just wondering... I'm testing Lucid... What will be the steps when It will be release ? Will I get the stable point by point with software upgrades during the beta ? Will I need to run update-manager -d again ?
<charlie-tca> If you run the updates regularly, it will be the same as the final.
<davmor2> morning fader_ cr3
<davmor2> morning alexmoldovan
<fader_> davmor2: Hey dude
<davmor2> fader_: bought any more music ;)
<fader_> davmor2: Not yet... waiting for you to fix bug 544596 first :)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 544596 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Songs not transferred from music store to U1 storage (affects: 4)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544596
<charlie-tca> morning, davmor2
<davmor2> morning charlie-tca
 * davmor2 points at fader_ and say beta went offline yesterday for a few hours I wonder what they might of fixered :P http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/?p=284
<fader_> davmor2: different bug, actually
<fader_> Some people were buying music, getting charged, but then getting an error rather than a download
<davmor2> fader_: and your issue might be tied into that too if you think about it logically ;)
<fader_> Yeah, I had hoped so but it doesn't seem to be the case
<fader_> At least the devs don't seem to think so :)
<davmor2> just pick on aq ;)
<charlie-tca> bug 546901 filed for no plymouth screens after upgrading hardy2lucid
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 546901 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "[Lucid] Plymouth does not display after upgrade from hardy (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546901
<charlie-tca> hardy to lucid, failed to update grub with all partitions that have lucid on them
<charlie-tca> hmm, how to add my usable installation to the grub menu after upgrading from hardy?
<charlie-tca> I filed bug 547013 on it
<cr3> alexmoldovan: please confirm bug #519907 is the one you reported about lshw causing the display colours to become weird
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 519907 in lshw (Ubuntu) "Display colors crash at hard drives detection test (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519907
<komputes> Hi everyone, I have a recurring problem on Lucid - reproducible two different computers but would like to know how I should report it. What happens is I lock my screen and leave my computer unattended, and the screen goes black or displays "Out of range" and does not come back to the desktop, or to the password prompt when I move my mouse or type on the keyboard. I still have ssh access to the box, what information would be useful to re
<komputes> port in a bug?
<charlie-tca> komputes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume
<charlie-tca> I think
<komputes> charlie-tca: these computers are not laptops not are set to suspend
<charlie-tca> Oh, yeah, how about this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingGNOMEPowerManager
<komputes> charlie-tca: plus if it were sleeping, i would not be able to ssh into it
<charlie-tca> which is really what causes the screen to black out
<komputes> ok, cheers
<charlie-tca> sorry
<charlie-tca> Instead of apport-collect, you can use apport-cli to collect the information and save it, I think
<komputes> Thanks charlie-tca, I've reported my issue as Bug #547167
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 547167 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Screen goes black when unattended and does not return (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/547167
<charlie-tca> thank you
#ubuntu-testing 2010-03-26
<ara> good morning all
<sbeattie> erk, must be time for me to sleep... uh, I mean, good morning, ara!
<ara> sbeattie, morning :-)
<ara> sbeattie, and yes, go to bed! :D
<davmor2> morning all
<ara> morning davmor2, pedro_
<pedro_> good morning ara
<davmor2> morning ara pedro_
<pedro_> morning davmor2
<fader_> Howdy y'all
<davmor2> wow fader_ what did you do fall outta bed?
<fader_> davmor2: I can't wait for you to notice me being online *every* day
<fader_> :P
<davmor2> pedro_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/535229 you say there is a known issue for imap hanging what is it?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 535229 in evolution (Ubuntu) "evolution hangs while shows "formatting message" (affects: 1)" [Low,Incomplete]
<pedro_> davmor2, yup that's known, bug 175233
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 175233 in evolution (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Evolution hangs with "Formatting Message" after several hours (affects: 25) (dups: 1)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175233
<davmor2> pedro_: thanks, it's odd that I've only had this issue with Lucid and none of the other releases
<fader_> davmor2: It's probably because nobody mailed you before :)
 * davmor2 stabs fader with an anvil
<pedro_> davmor2, indeed, it's weird you didn't get it during karmic since the evolution version is almost the same
<pedro_> haha
<davmor2> pedro_: Yes  I'm wondering if one of the upgrades have introduced more widely there are a few reports on it from Lucid
<gbuonfiglio> Hello. I've reported some bugs that I found after upgrading to Lucid, but bug #546494 is the one that I think is serious. Can I do something to make it more evident? Should I nominate it for Lucid series? Thanks!
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 546494 in ubuntu "LCD brightness not correct on Asus Eee 1005 (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546494
<sbeattie> mvo: is bug 518760 not actually fixed, or is it something else causing the nm-applet to crash?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 518760 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "stops during karmic->lucid upgrade, shows error message (affects: 2)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518760
<mvo> sbeattie: not fixed and hard to fix
<sbeattie> mvo: okay, then the bug should be re-opened.
<sbeattie> mvo: does fixing require an invasive SRU? Is there some way the upgrader can paper over it?
<mvo> sbeattie: probably a SRU
<mvo> sbeattie: we were thinking about workaround, but have not come up with something clever yet
<mvo> sbeattie: who closed it?
<mvo> sbeattie: but I have not put too much thought into it yet (into a workaorund)
<sbeattie> heh, the second to last nm-applet upload closed it.
<mvo> sbeattie: I think we have a different bug open still, let me check
 * sbeattie was disturbed to see nm-applet buglist with dozens of private crash reports in its open bug list.
<mvo> hrm, 341 bugs
<mvo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/456468
<mozmck> in 10.04 beta1 I get a dbus error if I try to go to "Network"
#ubuntu-testing 2010-03-27
<varunthacker> I have been using ubuntu since 8.04 and am really passionate about being part of the community.I will be able to dedicate a decent time for testing as I am a student . I have a Lenovo R61 laptop on which i will be able to test.I do not have anything particular in mind as to what area of testing I want to work on but I think i will be able to help in most of them.I want to get involved in the community
<dougalb> hi
<dougalb> i am doing a test install of 10.04 beta 1 64bit and have been unable to get Citrix client working
<dougalb> has anyone is testing had to set it up?
<varunthacker>  I have been using ubuntu since 8.04 and am really passionate about being part of the community.I will be able to dedicate a decent time for testing as I am a student . I have a Lenovo R61 laptop on which i will be able to test.I do not have anything particular in mind as to what area of testing I want to work on but I think i will be able to help in most of them.How can i make myself useful
<jcastro> submissions for the hardware testing down for anyone else?
<jcastro> we can't seem to submit any of the test results
<whoever_> hi together. I tried to change my password under lucid - but it doesn't work - the window (where I changed my password) is freezing. Can somebody of you confirm that:)?
<whoever_> so I have to go;), sorry:). perhaps an other time.
<gringochapin> Hi all, we discussed it some in the #ubuntu-locoteams chan, but I thought I'd ask in here.  Any ideas on why hardware testing through the GNome "system testing" util is failing when trying to submit results?
<yofel> jcastro: ^
<[LAG]REX> hi!!!
<[LAG]REX> From argentina, testing Kubuntu 10.04 live cd, over VBox
#ubuntu-testing 2010-03-28
<Kioob> Hi. I tried to install lucid from debian lenny, with debootstrap (the version from sid). When I chroot in the lucid path, if I do "aptitude update" I obtain that : *** glibc detected *** aptitude: free(): invalid next size (fast): 0x0000000000eec690 ***
<Kioob> does the problem come from my Lenny's kernel ? (a 2.6.32.4 version)
<yofel> Kioob: that can be an ubuntu issue, since some screensize patch for aptitude it likes to segfault, see if it works if you use aptitude -q
<Kioob> yofel: you're right, it works with "-q"
<yofel> let me fetch the report
<yofel> Kioob: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/515525
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 515525 in aptitude (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "aptitude assert failure: *** glibc detected *** aptitude: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x08f9d658 *** (affects: 151) (dups: 20)" [Medium,Triaged]
<Kioob> in /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf there is this comment :
<Kioob> # You can optionally install the compcache package to configure this setting
<Kioob> # via debconf and have userspace scripts to load and unload compcache.
<Kioob> but I can't found that "compcache" package
#ubuntu-testing 2011-03-21
<philinux> Has the nvidia 8600gt been tested ok?
<jibel> yes but a specific setting is required to make it work, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/522588
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 522588 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "nVidia 8600 GTS needs "NoPowerConnectorCheck" option to work (affects: 5) (heat: 22)" [High,Triaged]
<xdatap> hi everybody
<xdatap> Guys, I'm testing Xorg drivers (http://xorg.qa.ubuntu.com). Testcase Case ID: gpr-001 try to remove an icon from Unity bar with drag out. It doesn't works anymore, the icon stay on the bar. Is it a new feature or a new bug? :)
<xdatap> jibel, Hi ^^
<jibel> hi xdatap
<jibel> if your test doesn't match the test case then it is a bug
<xdatap> jibel, I was wondring if it was a bug on the testacase instead on the Unity
<xdatap> jibel, *wondering
<jibel> xdatap, it works fine here. So it's a bug with unity.
<jibel> hi patrickmw
<xdatap> jibel, ok
<xdatap> jibel, thanks
<patrickmw> hi, jibel
<jibel> mvo, hi,
<jibel> mvo, patrickmw and myself were wondering if you figured out how to test buttons in webkit view like those in software-center ?
<mvo> jibel_: sorry for the late reply, I was in a call. well, we dropped the webkit in s-c.
<jibel> mvo, there are buttons on the right pane which are not accessible, when you investigate the interface with accerciser all the interfaces are marked as 'not implemented'
<mvo> oh
<jibel> mvo, what is it ?
<mvo> I need to investigate that
<mvo> well, it should be accessible
<mvo> its all gtk now in natty
<mvo> I can have a look after dinner (or tomorrow morning). what buttons in particular?
<jibel> mvo, you can try this: ldtp.click("frmUbuntuSoftwareCenter", "btnDeveloperTools")
<jibel> it fails with ldtp.client_exception.LdtpExecutionError: Object does not have an Action interface
<jibel> mvo, no hurries, bon appétit
<mvo> thanks
<chadadavis> Hi. Can someone tell me if xorg testing should be done on a fresh daily ISO, or if apt-get update is sufficient?
<fader_> chadadavis: A fresh update *should* be sufficient for xorg testing
<fader_> Though if you've monkeyed with config files or made major changes to your system it might be a good idea to do a fresh install
<fader_> (I believe -- if e.g. ara says something different I'll bow to her greater knowledge :) )
<fader_> chadadavis: Whoops, forget I said that -- the wiki page says to do a clean install
<fader_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/ProprietaryDrivers/Natty/WeeklyProgram
<chadadavis> Thanks for the reply. Makes sense. Should one also generally report which daily ISO was used in test reports. I would imagine that would be significant, since they're updated ... well, daily.
<chadadavis> Yeah, I remember that bit now, thanks.
<chadadavis> Are the ATI proprietary driver still on the schedule to be tested, once their released?
<fader_> Hmm, it doesn't seem to specify if you need to report what ISO you used, so I'm not sure :/
<fader_> chadadavis: That much I don't know, sorry :)
<xdatap> jibel, hello
#ubuntu-testing 2011-03-22
<hakimsheriff> Hi people
<nagappan> jibel, let me check this shortly
<nagappan> jibel, <jibel> mvo, you can try this: ldtp.click("frmUbuntuSoftwareCenter", "btnDeveloperTools")
<nagappan> <jibel> it fails with ldtp.client_exception.LdtpExecutionError: Object does not have an Action interface
<jibel> nagappan, yes that's weird, this looks like pure gtk
<jibel> patrickmw, found it
<patrickmw> nagappan: after I found that^,  is when I ran into the doesrowexist() issue
<nagappan> jibel, interesting, let me check it
<nagappan> patrickmw, okay
 * nagappan firing up Ubuntu 11.04 VM
<nagappan> jibel, patrickmw, looks like a bug in Ubuntu Software Center or the underlying system, Developer Tools, doesn't expose action interface
<nagappan> jibel, patrickmw, I could not access the respective interface through accerciser as well
<patrickmw> nagappan: to get around the issue I had to use mouseleftclick()
<nagappan> patrickmw, I was about to say that :-)
<nagappan> patrickmw, awesome
<patrickmw> nagappan: what do you think about the doesrowexist() partial match problem? have you been able to replicate it?
<nagappan> patrickmw, yet to check, got into different work, haven't been at work since Friday, looking them shortly :-)
<patrickmw> np ;)
<nagappan> patrickmw, committed a fix in git head, which have the fix for this
<patrickmw> nagappan, thank you
<nagappan> patrickmw, welcome :-)
<nagappan> patrickmw, and thanks for reporting the issue
<nagappan> jibel, Status: Fix Committed => Fix Released for https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/690657 means, on apt-get update, this will be available ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 690657 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "Text Widget under combo box is not exposing accessibility (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 56)" [Medium,Fix released]
<nagappan> jibel, or in next day only ?
<patrickmw> ls
<patrickmw> nagappan: I initially installed python-ldtp with apt-get.  What's the best way to get your changes now?
<nagappan> patrickmw, probably uninstall that, then get the source from git
<patrickmw> k
<nagappan> patrickmw, else you need to update the package ;-)
<nagappan> jibel, any other suggestion ?
<patrickmw> nagappan: yeah I just tried to update,  didn't go so well, I will just reinstall
<nagappan> patrickmw, okay
<nagappan> patrickmw, if required, I can do a dot release, if you can update the 11.04 LDTP package
<mvo> jibel: fwiw I get the same error as you (no action interface)
<mvo> jibel: the trouble is the button class we use
<patrickmw> nappapan: fyi, doesrowexist() now works!
<patrickmw> I'm surprised it hasn't been mentioned before.  Table scanners are incredibly important for dynamic lists.  Thanks for the quick turnaround
<jibel> nagappan, the package is built on amd64 and i386. It should be available via apt-get once the mirror you're using is synced.
<nagappan> jibel, awesome, thanks
<nagappan> patrickmw, awesome, thanks for the verification :-)
<jibel> mvo, thanks for looking at it.
<mvo> jibel: it needs to implement the atk.Action inteface, I'm looking into it currently, but pygtk is getting in my way, it seems to not let me subclass from atk.Action for some reason :/
<nagappan> patrickmw, around ?
<patrickmw> nagappan, yes
<nagappan> patrickmw, how do I add new applet to notification area ?
<nagappan> patrickmw, in 11.04
<nagappan> patrickmw, VMware Workstation, usually add an applet in notification area, till Ubuntu 10.10
<nagappan> patrickmw, now, we could not, I thought of manually adding it, will that be possible with 11.04 ?
<patrickmw> nagappan, are you referring to the Unity interface vs the classic gnome ui?
<patrickmw> and not necessarily maverick to natty?
<nagappan> patrickmw, with Unity, I don't have an option to do right click on top bar
<nagappan> panel
<patrickmw> nagappan, ok, yes, now I understand your question
<patrickmw> nagappan: have you asked in #ubuntu-desktop?  You can get the answer straight from the horses mouth there :)
<nagappan> patrickmw, haven't let me check
#ubuntu-testing 2011-03-23
<MTughan_web> I recently updated my 10.10 laptop to 11.04 to get an idea what it'll be about, but I seem to have broken the Unity interface already. I was having trouble with it on an ATI discrete card, so I switched to an integrated Intel card.
<MTughan_web> Once there, I disabled OpenGL in CCSM. It said it would disable a number of plugins. I took down a list and said yes. After that, compiz crashed. I reenabled the plugins, but haven't gotten it working again yet.
<MTughan_web> Any suggestions? Compiz is running again with window decorations and all the controls, and can launch programs from a TTY fine. But no Unity. Classic desktop works fine.
<MTughan_web> Anyone able to help me fix Unity?
<cgermann> i am trying to figure out why the last updates made unity go poof as well
<MTughan_web> I killed it by disabling the OpenGL plugin in CCSM.
<MTughan_web> Reenabling it and all the others disabled didn't fix it.
<MTughan_web> Heh, and partial upgrade isn't working now either... "Can't install 'ubuntu-desktop'. It was impossible to install a required package. Please report this as a bug.
<stgraber> that's because of unity, should be fixed soon
<MTughan_web> brb, restarting.
<MTughan_web> Still no Unity after partial upgrade. Perhaps because ubuntu-desktop wasn't able to be upgraded as related to Unity, as mentioned before... Anyway, will stick around here for a bit.
<primes2h> Hi jibel, even if Beta 1 is not yet released,  in 2 days at the latest I would like to announce the tracker, with Lucid 10.04.2 and Maverick available as well as the fake Natty milestone for tracker tests purpose
<primes2h> One of the milestone to add is "Lucid Final 10.04.2"
<primes2h> The other one is "Maverick Final"
<primes2h> BTW, last patches are not present in the tracker yet.
<primes2h> I must go now unfortunately, I won't be in the afternoon, send me an email for any questions.
<primes2h> *be here
<primes2h> jibel: ah, here are the updated pages https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioZanchetta/Laptop https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioZanchetta/Laptop/Procedures they should be ok, could you please have a quick glance just to be sure? Then I'll put them in the final place.
<primes2h> Thanks :-)
<jibel> patrickmw, I merged your tests for usc, chromium and users-admin. I'm still investigating the hang in policykit and I'm clueless
<mainerror> hello
<mainerror> is someone in here testing the nvidia proprietary driver?
<jibel> mainerror, hi, I do and probably others as well.
<mainerror> ok cool, maybe I'm just dumb but I just can't run the glxinfo command on the 3D Functionality test case
<mainerror> it is not there
<mainerror> hmm interesting mesa-utils wasn't installed by default, is that the way it is supposed to be?
<jibel> mainerror, mesa-utils is not a required component of the desktop.
<jibel> mainerror, which means that the testcase must be updated to add this information
<jibel> mainerror, thanks, I'll do it.
<mainerror> oh ok :)
<jibel> mainerror, done, thanks again for noticing it!
<mainerror> hehe, my pleasure :)
<jibel> mainerror, how is testing going btw ?
<mainerror> oh well until now alls fine, so no issues so far, just installing OpenArena to finish that test case
<jibel> Nice!
<mainerror> right openarena works great
<mainerror> hmm only glxgears slows the system down quite a bit
<jibel> mainerror, same here, but that seems to be a problem specific to glxgears, opengl games are running fine.
 * mainerror fears test case Fallback Testing
 * mainerror reboots into development natty
<patrickmw> jibel: any update on the user admin authentication bug?
<jibel> patrickmw, no, I don't understand why the dbus call hangs.
<patrickmw> jible, is there a bug number?
<patrickmw> jibel^
<jibel> not yet, I wanted to create a very simple test case. Just a basic python script to reproduce the problem. Can you do it and file a report ?
<patrickmw> jibel, yes.  what package should I assign it to?
<jibel> patrickmw, $ dpkg -S $(which users-admin)
<jibel> gnome-system-tools: /usr/bin/users-admin
<patrickmw> jibel: just double checking, you mentioned something about policy-kit.  Thanks!
<jibel> don't worry if the problem is with polkit, devs are really fast at dropping the package on the right team's plate
<patrickmw> k
<jibel> what's important is a script to reproduce the problem in isolation.
<jibel> i.e without mago around.
<patrickmw> jibel, creating it now
<davmor2> could some one try something on natty for me please,  open take a screenshot, take a screenshot and try to save it to a folder 2 deep  for example UbuntuOne/Screenshots,  mine won't let me save at all
<chadadavis> davmor2: 2 deeper than what? I saved it to a directory about 10 levels deep just fine.
<davmor2> chadadavis: thanks
<patrickmw> nagappan: jibel and I are trying to debug an issue we are seeing.  When LDTP trys to interact with gnome-system-tools user admin authentication dlg, ldtp hangs
<patrickmw> https://pastebin.canonical.com/45121/
<patrickmw> nagappan, here is a test script you can run in Natty to replicate
<pedro_> QA Team Meeting at #ubuntu-quality in ~10 mins
<nagappan> patrickmw, interesting, will replicate it after couple of meetings
<patrickmw> nagappan, we think its an issue with users-admin. I am documenting a bug and I will at an ldtp task
<patrickmw> s/at/add
<nagappan> patrickmw, sure :-)
<patrickmw> bdmurray: I am going through the mago bugs you documented.  Which do you feel are most critical?
<patrickmw> jibel ^
<bdmurray> patrickmw: none really but the eog crasher would be the highest
<patrickmw> ok
<patrickmw> bdmurray: is there an easier way to install eog plugins than what's described on this wiki http://live.gnome.org/EyeOfGnome/Plugins
<patrickmw> bdmurray: standby, trying something different
<patrickmw> bdmurray: k, hit a wall with these plugins.  Ping me when you have a few minutes
<hakimsheriff> Hey Guys
<bdmurray> patrickmw: I think they are packaged as eog-plugins
<patrickmw> bdmurray: good call
<jibel> patrickmw, have you seen the reply from milan about users-admin ? I think that the workaround he proposes is the way to go.
<patrickmw> jibel, not yet, is it a comment on the bug?
<jibel> yes.
<patrickmw> Could any one running Natty confirm if the For Purchases list has no items in Ubuntu Software Center?
<jibel> patrickmw, about eog, i tried it, and it doesn't crash but it doesn't close either. So the test will fail with a timeout
<jibel> patrickmw, does it close successfully for you ?
<patrickmw> jibel, it worked fine for me
<jibel> patrickmw, anyway, we can write a test for it. It will be a regression test.
<patrickmw> jibel, ok. I can develop it quickly
<jibel> patrickmw, awesome! thanks
<patrickmw> jibel: how do we handle installing dependencies like eog-plugins?
<jibel> patrickmw, theres no 'dependency management' in mago, just document it in the header of the test
<patrickmw> ok
<bdmurray> patrickmw: enable the plugin, close eog, open it again then close it
<patrickmw> bdmurray: k trying now
<bdmurray> patrickmw: the plugin needs to be enabled when starting eog for it to crash
<patrickmw> bdmurray: still working for me, but I am creating a regression test anyway.  maybe the test will fail in another env
<bdmurray> patrickmw: on i386 or amd64?
<jibel> for me it crashes the second time when I disable the plugin and close eog
<patrickmw> bdmurray: i386. which I see you were running amd64
<patrickmw> jibel, you on amd64?
<jibel> patrickmw, i386, trying on amd64
<jibel> patrickmw, on amd64 it crashes the appmenu :-)
<patrickmw> jibel: geez ok.  accersicer and ldtp are having difficulty locating the frm
<jibel> patrickmw, and then it segfauls
<jibel> patrickmw, the window title is set when you open an image, by default it's frm#
<patrickmw> jibel, when it first opens it's frmEyeofGnomeImageViewer then changes to frm0
<patrickmw> jibel, then frm#
<jibel> patrickmw, just open it with a sample image and it will use this name.
<patrickmw> jibel, ok
<patrickmw> jibel: have you noticed that setting launcher_args in the test is not passing to the mago launch() method?
<jibel> patrickmw, right, I fixed it yesterday
<patrickmw> jibel: nice
<jibel> I planned to commit that by the end of this week
<patrickmw> ok, because that would be really helpful for this test :)
<nagappan> patrickmw, are there any issues in today's 11.04 update ? couple of my team members had some issue with X, panel doesn't exist
<nagappan> patrickmw, so no way to launch any application
<nagappan> patrickmw, I'm going to dig more in next few minutes, but before that just want to see if there is any issue
 * nagappan updating my VM
<patrickmw> nagappan, I've been having that issue off an on.  Are they selecting Classic Desktop or Desktop Edition?  Because there won't be a panel when selecting Desktop Edition anyway.
<patrickmw> If that's the case, Unity isn't loading properly
<nagappan> patrickmw, desktop edition
<nagappan> patrickmw, the icons aren't visible to launch the app
<nagappan> patrickmw, till before update it was working fine, after update then a reboot, things failed
<patrickmw> nagappan, I haven't been able to run Unity in a VM for nearly a week
<nagappan> patrickmw, Unity doesn't work with VMware WS, I heard that it worked with parallels / virtualbox
<nagappan> patrickmw, I have filed an internal bug
<patrickmw> I run vbox
<nagappan> patrickmw, this is my findings from the recent update (atleast yesterday night, PST)
<nagappan> patrickmw, after login, default it goes to classic edition, even though selected desktop edition
<patrickmw> nagappan, I will take a look shortly :)
<jibel> nagappan, on real hw ?
<patrickmw> jibel: I believe he is referring to virtual envs
<patrickmw> jibel: I haven't been able to run Unity in a VM or my physical machines
<jibel> nagappan, it falls back to classic desktop is some opengl calls are not supported, if it's on real hw, it depends on your graphics card. but any recent card should work. On a VM it is a hit and miss.
<jibel> patrickmw, in vbox there's currently a bug in nux that causes compiz to segfault, it is fixed in bzr.
<jibel> patrickmw, what's your graphics card ?
<jibel> lcpci | grep VGA
<nagappan> jibel, yes on real hardware
<patrickmw> jibel, I am running updates on my phys and VMs. I'll let you know what the results are when they complete
<nagappan> jibel, it worked till yesterday
<nagappan> jibel, and broke after yesterday's update
<nagappan> jibel, VGA NVidia and also ATI Radeon
<nagappan> jibel, tried on two different hardware
<nagappan> patrickmw, sorry went to another 11.04 system to debug the issue, but I could not come to any conclusion, I'm unable to run X as regular user
<jibel> nagappan, I'm running nvidia proprietary driver and radeon opensource driver here, and it runs fine. There has been an X transition last weekend but now all the mirror should be synced
<nagappan> patrickmw, on 11.04 it prints some invalid EEID etc
<nagappan> jibel, interesting, here too the same environment, NVidia proprietary driver and radeon the default one with Ubuntu
<nagappan> jibel, with radeon hardware, the update was directly from alpha3 image to today's update
<jibel> nagappan, the machine is down right now, but I'll try tomorrow.
<nagappan> jibel, and NVidia environment update was from yesterday morning (PST and worked fine) to yesterday evening (PST and not working since then)
<nagappan> jibel, sure
<jibel> nagappan, for nvidia the main problem we've seen so far is with the GeForce 8 series which needs a spefic option to boot correctly
<nagappan> jibel, ah ! okay, let me check the exact details of hardware
<jibel> nagappan, GeForce 8600
<nagappan> jibel, we have NVidia Quadro NVS 285, the interesting thing is, it worked since yesterday morning update !
#ubuntu-testing 2011-03-24
<jibel> primes2h1, ping
<primes2h1> jibel: ping
<jibel> primes2h1, Hi
<primes2h1> Hello jibel
<jibel> primes2h1, I've added the following milestones to the tracker:
<jibel> lucid final
<jibel> maverick final
<jibel> well, lucid 10.04.2
<jibel> and Natty Beta 1
<jibel> I kept the fake release
<jibel> do you want to make them visible now or wait for your announcement ?
<primes2h1> jibel: I was wondering where they were but now I know ;-)
<jibel> also, I'll ask to rise the priority of the update of the tracker because it is the on 15th position in the queue
<primes2h1> jibel: It would be better to rise it because the filter patch is really important
<primes2h1> http://laptop.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/laptop
<primes2h1> jibel:Now it shows all releases
<jibel> primes2h1, yeah, I know its not really nice.
<primes2h1> jibel: when do you think we can have patches applied in your opinion?
<jibel> primes2h1, it was supposed to be earlier this week.
<primes2h1> jibel: please ask for rising priority, then you can make Lucid and Maverick visible
<jibel> primes2h1, k
<primes2h1> jibel: and I think it's better to keep Beta 1 hidden until it'll be released
<jibel> primes2h1, sure thing
<primes2h1> jibel: in the announcement I'm going to specify that people can start testing stable releases and Natty fake one this week to help testing the tracker
<primes2h1> until Beta 1
<primes2h1> Then the fake one must be deleted from the db
<primes2h1> jibel: please tell whoever is responsible for the patches  that  the blueprint have high priority https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-qa-n-laptop-testing-tracker
<primes2h1> *has
<primes2h1> jibel: thanks
 * primes2h1 goes to lunch
<jibel> primes2h1, hi again, can you check http://laptop.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/ ?
<primes2h1> jibel: Now it seems to be ok, except for this bug #741840
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 741840 in ubuntu-qa-website "Tested releases display are shown twice under a particular circumstance. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/741840
<primes2h1> jibel: it shows twice for a particular circumstance
<primes2h1> when you'll delete the fake milestone, it's going to be ok.
<primes2h1> jibel: btw, I have already proposed a patch
<primes2h1> jibel: have you already been notified of this?
<primes2h1> https://code.launchpad.net/~primes2h/ubuntu-qa-website/bug_741840/+merge/54729
<primes2h1> jibel: sorry for that, but this bug showed up today, milestones are usually intended to be added in temporal order.
<primes2h> jibel: ping
#ubuntu-testing 2011-03-25
<guillemhs> ei, somebody has installed ayatana scrollbar in natty?
<primes2h1> jibel: ping
<UndiFineD> this topic does not seem right
 * UndiFineD files a bug with ara
<ara> UndiFineD, do you know how I ask to be op?
 * ara always forgets
<UndiFineD> /cs op #ubuntu-testing ara ?
<UndiFineD> :)
<ara> UndiFineD, thanks!
<ara> jibel, jibel_ what topic do you want?
<UndiFineD> well, at least something that represents 2011
<jibel> primes2h1, guillemhs ara UndiFineD , good morning
<UndiFineD> good morning
<primes2h1> jibel: Good morning :-)
<jibel> UndiFineD, 10.04.2 is 2011 but its behind us :-)
<jibel> ara, we will change the topic for Natty Beta 1 on monday, currently we are testing Overlay scrollbars
 * UndiFineD presses "start upgrade"
<guillemhs> ei
<ara> jibel, OK
<guillemhs> ara one question
<guillemhs> VM easy install test case
<ara> guillemhs, yes?
<guillemhs> one second I am looking a certain testcase
<guillemhs> ok, here i have it
<guillemhs> http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/VMWareEasyInstall
<guillemhs> where can i find the VMWare app?
<primes2h1> jibel: as a  workaround for the twice release name display, could you change the id of the natty fake, or, even better, delete it and make a new one?
<primes2h1> jibel: This way we don't need to wait the patch to be applied
<jibel> primes2h1, sure, that was my intention. I'm busy on something else atm, but I'll do this  in the beginning of the afternoon.
<primes2h1> jibel: That's nice! Then I can announce it. Thanks. :-)
<primes2h1> jibel: one last thing. could you please also add this notice in pages like this http://laptop.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/5164?
<primes2h1> We are currently testing Lucid Lynx 10.04.2 (or Maverick etc). See testing procedures for details.  (testing procedures linked to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop/Procedures)
<ricardob24> hi
<ricardob24> good morning
<ricardob24> ??????????//
<jibel_> primes2h1, I renamed Natty Fake to FakeNatty, that fixes the duplicate lines issue. Do you thing it's okay or that will have some undesirable side effects ?
<jibel_> primes2h1, also, the notice is side wide. I can't set a different one for each release being tested.
<primes2h1> jibel: It looks nice now!
<primes2h1> jibel: oh, i see. About the notice, I think that "See testing procedures for details."  (with testing procedures linked to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop/Procedures)  should be sufficient.
<jibel_> primes2h1, done
<primes2h1> jibel: ehm, I think that bold font (like ISO tracker one) would be better.
<primes2h1> jibel:then, there is a line just below the notice in the ISO tracker http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<primes2h1> Why it doesn't show up in the laptop tracker? :-/
<primes2h1> really strange
<jibel_> primes2h1, I added it, it's a <hr/>
<primes2h1> jibel: ah, ok, now it's great"
<primes2h1> jibel: thank you very much!
<jibel_> primes2h1, my web designer skills are not really great ;-)
<primes2h1> jibel: np, mine are worse ;-)
<primes2h1> jibel: in fact I've just found out a side effect
<primes2h1> http://laptop.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/laptop/FakeNatty/27627
<primes2h1> make and model are inverted
<primes2h1> jibel: really odd :-/
<jibel_> I think that's because there's is no order clause when we query the settings
<jibel_> primes2h1, ^
<primes2h1> jibel: I think it too, but it's strange that it doesn't respect the order just after you changed the milestone name
<primes2h1> jibel: I mean, without order clause, it should order it by id.
<jibel_> primes2h1, not necessarily, without an order clause it returns the data in the order it's stored on disk
<jibel_> so an update can change it
<primes2h1> jibel: you are right,
<primes2h1> jibel: so a wordaround could be to change the name again, meanwhile I prepare a patch for it.
<jibel_> primes2h1, I'll deal with that. What would be better is to use stored procedures rather than queries embedded in php. This way I can update it quickly.
<jibel_> primes2h1, wow that really sucks, when you update a row, it push the data at the end of the table.
<primes2h1> jibel: it's because the query filter all value about laptop in the profile and the it pick up the first 2 to create the laptop name
<primes2h1> jibel: and then others to display lspci output etc.
<jibel_> primes2h1, yup. What I mean is that the database is constantly moving the rows when there's an update
<primes2h1> jibel: you should try changing another time and see
<primes2h1> jibel: yes
<jibel_> primes2h1, I've updated all the rows in order, cna you check if it's ok
<primes2h1> jibel: it's ok now, fiuu...
<primes2h1> jibel: this bug really sucks :-)
<jibel_> primes2h1, the bad news is that I'l have to do this each time there is an update in this table :(
<jibel_> primes2h1, the good news is that this table rarely change
<primes2h1> jibel: I make the patch ASAP
<primes2h1> jibel: we are safe until Beta 1 I guess
<jibel_> primes2h1, you can order by title rather than id. The titles are numbered and we can change them if needed unlike the ids
<primes2h1> jibel: yes, that's the way I would like to do it. :-)
<primes2h1> jibel: btw, murphy's law struck again, didn't it? ;-)
<jibel_> primes2h1, indeed :-)
<primes2h1> jibel:Done. I've committed the patch to the branch with pending merge.
<primes2h1> I mean. Done. :-)
<patrickmw> mvo: Hello. Are there supposed to be any apps listed under For Purchase in Natty with the default repositories?
<patrickmw> mvo: referring to USC, of course :)
<mvo> hello patrickmw
<mvo> patrickmw: I don't think so currently, but I think it would be good to push a test package
<patrickmw> mvo: ok I am developing automated tests for USC and I would like to test the purchasing feature
<mvo> patrickmw: if you check the code in s-c there is something there, but its not using mago, instead its driving the inernal classes. having a mago test for this would rock
<mvo> patrickmw: is your stuff part of the normal mago repo? I'm keen to look at it and play with it
<patrickmw> mvo: yes, there is a bare-bones starter test for isc
<patrickmw> usc
<patrickmw> mvo, its not refactored and awesome yet, but there is something :)
<mvo> \o/
<mvo> the more auto tests the better, we have a bunch in the source as well, but not mago based
<jibel_> patrickmw, ping
<patrickmw> jibel_: yo
<jibel_> hello patrickmw
<jibel_> patrickmw, for the url launcher test in usc, i think that usc just needs to be called with the apturl like: software-center apt:python-wxtools
<patrickmw> jibel_: I was experimenting with that too.
<jibel_> patrickmw, if you test this way, it would be good to extend the test to the format supported by usc. I mean with an apturl , a package name and a deb file.
<patrickmw> jibel_: i was trying to "simulate" a browser by using wget. using apturl is very direct
<patrickmw> it wasn't the best, but I am happy to go with your suggestion
<jibel_> patrickmw, testing with wget seems far from the real world. The dev have to fix bug 709125, then we'll test with a real browser.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 709125 in firefox (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "User agent doesn't include Ubuntu in it so apt.ubuntu.com doesn't work (affects: 7) (dups: 2) (heat: 60)" [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709125
<patrickmw> jibel_: ok
<nagappan> patrickmw, jibel, most of our lab test machine has ATI ES 1000 VGA, any clues why I don't get Ubuntu Desktop edition ? It goes to Classic edition by default ! even though I select Desktop Edition during login
<patrickmw> nagappan, Ubuntu falls back to Classic if it doesn't support 3D acceleration.  Right now, there are known issues with ATI
<nagappan> patrickmw, ah ! okay
<patrickmw> nagappan, there is a command to check, for your future reference, one sec
<jibel_> nagappan, I'm interested by the result. Are you using the opensource driver xserver-xorg-video-radeon ?
<nagappan> patrickmw, sure
<nagappan> jibel, let me check
<nagappan> jibel, just the default installed with 11.04
<nagappan> jibel, I haven't installed anything specific
<patrickmw> jibel_, do you know how to run the unity-support-test off hand?
<jibel_> nagappan, this card has no support for 3D afaik and will use the software rasterizer so Unity won't start.
<nagappan> jibel, for NVidia we usually install the nvidia-current driver through synaptic
<nagappan> jibel, oops
<nagappan> jibel, is there a list of supported card ?
<patrickmw> nagappan: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p  (I forgot the -p)
<nagappan> patrickmw, sure, let me try now
<jibel_> nagappan, right but the driver is not available for natty apparently
<nagappan> patrickmw,  http://pastebin.com/4cHFFsu1
<jibel_> nagappan, according to http://www.x.org/wiki/radeon : "Driver for ATI/AMD Radeon based video chips, everything from Radeon 7000 to Radeon HD 5890 series"
<jibel_> nagappan, and what's the output of : glxinfo | grep -i render
<nagappan> jibel, okay
<nagappan> jibel, let me check
<nagappan> jibel, irect rendering: Yes
<nagappan> OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<nagappan>     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_fragment_program,
<nagappan> jibel, oops d is missing, its "direct rendering: Yes" :-)
<jibel_> nagappan, interesting. Compiz won't start when software rendering is used. I don't know this card, but you can probably add an option in xorg.conf to use hardware acceleration. If we trust unity_support_test, Unity should run then. This HW has no 3D engine though.
<nagappan> jibel, okay
<jibel_> nagappan, man radeon for the list of option supported by the driver
<nagappan> jibel, sure, there is no xorg.conf, probably I need to create it manually !?!
<meganerdca> what card is this?  Sorry I am late to the party.
<nagappan> meganerdca, its Radeon ES1000
<meganerdca> ahh, I have been having problems with an hd5450
<nagappan> meganerdca, okay
<meganerdca> It is a sandy bridge system so it is not a happy machine in general
<jibel_> nagappan, fully untested but something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/585640/should be enough to start with.
<nagappan> jibel, sure, let me check it
<jibel_> nagappan, then there are option like Option "RenderAccel" "boolean"
<nagappan> jibel, okay
<jibel_> and        Option "EXAPixmaps" "boolean"
<jibel_> nagappan, the content of /var/log/Xorg.0.log may help you.
<nagappan> jibel, ya checking that
<jibel_> the content of ~/.xsession-errors too.
<nagappan> jibel, okay
<jibel_> if it's really a pain, file a report against unity, attaching the files mentioned above and subscribe me, I'll redirect to the opengl gurus ;-)
<jibel_> meganerdca, which release and which driver do you use ?
<meganerdca> tried 10.10 and 11.04 Alpha 3, the sandy bridge machine does not install from cd, I can only get an install from a USB flashdrive (the USB dvd and SATA DVD failed even though they installed fine on an older AMD64)
<meganerdca> I do not get to try drivers as it kernel panics during boot
<jibel_> meganerdca, the 'not boot from livecd' issue might be this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/linux/+bug/712897
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 712897 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "[SandyBridge] Fails to boot livecd when both hd and cd are on SATA III ports (affects: 1) (heat: 74)" [Undecided,Triaged]
<meganerdca> already checked that, neither the HD nor the DVD drive were on the 6GBit ports.  It also fails on the alternate installer (the one I usually prefer)
<meganerdca> With an nVidia or the built in GPU (this is the vanilla GPU, not the "K" one) it does not bring up a display, nor can I switch to a console.  The IP appears live though.
<meganerdca> I was just planning on waiting for the beta to drop, Intel dropped the ball a little with Sandy bridge.
<nagappan> jibel, just noticed the issue is same with gnome3 as well ! need to update my manager to buy new card, but I doubt as they are lab machines
<jibel_> nagappan, sure, gnome3 also relies on opengl. this hw is done for server, no fun with it.
<nagappan> jibel, :-)
<jibel_> nagappan, anyhow you should be able to run unity-2d, it's not installed by default
#ubuntu-testing 2011-03-26
<nagappan> jibel, okay
<chadadavis> Does someone know if it's possible to reassign an apport-caught bug to a different package?
<chadadavis> I'm testing the ayatana/liboverlay scrollbars and didn't want to file bugs against e.g. nautilus, but apport caught the crash and sent it to Launchpad and Launchpad won't let me assign it to liboverlay-scrollbar, because that "doest exist" in Ubuntu.
<diva_> i am just wondering for the new ubuntu can you guys put human theme back on
<diva_> plus restricted graphic card driver is still not working for alienware m11x r2
<charlie-tca> zsync ed the images today, Ubuntu natty-alternate-i386.iso shows 679MB on the server, but synced to 705MB on my system
<charlie-tca> Do I need to do a full download to get the size down locally?
<charlie-tca> bug 743235
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 743235 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Oversize image not reflected properly on server (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743235
<charlie-tca> image on server is showing incorrect size; it is actually oversize
<Gulfstream> I have a desktop computer, but it has a wireless card that didn't work too well in 10.10. How can I get it working out of the box in 11.04/11.10?
<Gulfstream> sorry if this wan't the right place for my question...
<charlie-tca> Gulfstream: download the desktop cd, and try it first. There are two options available, Try Ubuntu, Install Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> If you use Try Ubuntu, it will run slower than normal, but you find out what does and does not work with your computer.
<charlie-tca> Which card is that, by the way?
<Gulfstream> charlie-tca: I am downloading the alternative daily so I can install Natty.
<charlie-tca> broadcom B43 doesn't work out of the box
<Gulfstream> it is a Belkin F5D8053 V3000
<charlie-tca> alternative doesn't let you try first
<Gulfstream> is there something that I can get by only using the livecd?
<charlie-tca> I find on my systems, if I make it work at the live cd, then click the install icon, it will make it work in the installation
<charlie-tca> If it doesn't work with the Try Ubuntu option, I usually have to fight with it
<Gulfstream> there is actually a difference between the end result on the alternative and livecd?
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> the difference is the try first option
<charlie-tca> end result of the installation is the same
 * charlie-tca thinks the alternate images might even be faster installing right now
<hakimsheriff> Hi people
#ubuntu-testing 2011-03-27
<Gulfstream> is there a hardware testing spot? I am running a desktop that has a wireless internet card and I would like to post test results.
#ubuntu-testing 2012-03-19
<hggdh> pleia2: usb-creator-gtk?
<phillw> is the ubiquity sprint on? I've not had a confirmation email yet.
<pleia2> hggdh: thanks
<balloons> phillw, afternoon to you
<phillw> hi balloons, when will the 1st iso's land for the installer sprint?
<balloons> I meant to send out a mail sooner, but I'm getting the info now.. The iso's should come sometime within the next few hours.. certainly by EOD I would think for the folks in the US
<balloons> phillw, in the meantime, I was going to remind everyone it was going on.. I'll probably ping the u+1 folks and see if anyone is interested.. it would be a great time to experience your first iso testing
<phillw> As soon as the email arrives I will forward it to the General Lubuntu mailing list, it was discussed at our meeting last week and hopefully we will get an extra tester or two :)
<balloons> phillw, I'm drafting the mail now
<balloons> phillw, feel free to add/amend/change anything in that mail I just sent. I trust it makes sense.
<phillw> balloons: okies... I'm just finished the 2nd drafting (and hopefully final) of a 10 page Terms of Service, I'll have a read shortly.
<phillw> balloons: I've forwarded the email to lubuntu with a link to our testing Wiki & launchpad group.
<balloons> awesome.. so looks like we can watch and prep today and hit the ground running when the iso's land tomorrow
<phillw> 1st person just signed up for launchpad :)
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<balloons> hello!
<njin> awesome lucid2precise without errors !
<skaet> njin,  :)  very nice to hear that.
<njin> skaet, yes 1880 package upgraded, 131 removed and it simply works
#ubuntu-testing 2012-03-20
<hggdh> good morning
<cyphermox> jibel: http://pad.lv/960039 -- can you check what kind of menu it displays?
<jibel> cyphermox, it's the n-m menu. Only the label is wrong.
<cyphermox> jibel: there is no label for n-m
<cyphermox> there never was :)
<jibel> cyphermox, I know and that's what is wrong :)
<cyphermox> so, omg; such a cute bug in libdbusmenu or something :)
<cyphermox> looks like memory corruption of some sort.
<jibel> cyphermox, I thought it was n-m initially but I tried harder and the problem is the same with the bluetooth applet. don't hesitate to reassign to the right package
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> that's just my guess but we'll see if it gets reassigned.
<balloons> phillw, you about?
<balloons> I was in the dentist chair this morning.. how's iso testing coming? is anyone going to be about now, or will it be later tonight?
<astraljava> balloons: Hi! Thanks for accepting my linkedin connection. :) I'm trying to make a comeback, so I'll see you tomorrow in the meeting, I suppose.
<balloons> hi astraljava :-)
<cjwatson> balloons: jibel found one regression this morning, which will be fixed in the next round
<balloons> just finished getting the iso myself
<balloons> so i'm about to start and see what i get
<cjwatson> the regression was bug 960047, to save you the trouble
<phillw> balloons: I'm about now.
#ubuntu-testing 2012-03-21
<anthony_rotar> can any one help me mak it so i can video chat with my can using ubuntu?
<anthony_rotar> i have a intel modelcs330
<anthony_rotar> web cam
<cortman> Just joined the team. Looking to help test daily builds.
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<balloons> cortman, you about?
<phillw> balloons: I have the important bit I need for putting the regex back in. I just need to collar someone familiar with regex to alter the sort from descending to ascending so the latest meeting notes are at the top. Once I have that I will manualy merge the two part meeting into one posting.
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> makes sense
<balloons> want tag-team it right now?
<phillw> I can now delete the 'rougue' page I created. (my name sake Phil from wiki editors group came to my rescue!).
<phillw> I'll go collar one of the guys familiar with regex to reverse the order.
<balloons> sounds good phillw
<phillw> Things have been a little hectic with applying for visas etc... I'm glad I went in person as the Indian Visa service do not accept the standard i.d. photo's that we use for everything in UK.
<phillw> balloons: how has the ubiquity sprint gone? there was no mention of it in the meeting?
<balloons> I was out of comission a bit.. so last night when folks went to test they found they couldn't get to the etherpad
<balloons> :-(
<phillw> Ahh, I'm just reading what is there now.
<balloons> I suggested it as a way to collaborate, but sadly it appears it's not allowing most people to see it
<phillw> RL happens.
<phillw> balloons: http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-installer-sprint has always worked for me?
<balloons> i can see it, so I'm confused as to why others can't
<phillw> you need a lp account
<balloons> yes.. what is it that you and I have, but others don't that let us in? :-(
<balloons> yea.. lp account, or ubuntu sso account seems to not work
<phillw> I dunno, if I was alerted earlier I could have asked one of our lubuntu-qa people to try.
 * phillw waves to boss ( gilir )
<balloons> yea, give it a whirl
<balloons> what I'm going to do is copy it out and try and keep things up to date on a pastie
<phillw> that means the meeting is about to start. I've got nothing really to report from QA to the Lubuntu team I take?
<balloons> http://pastie.org/3643242
<balloons> well.. some bugs have been filed
<balloons> and 1 was filed yesterday by jibel and fixed today tat I know of for sure
<phillw> And some fixed :)
<balloons> details are on the iso tracker and on the etherpad
<balloons> if you look at the doc it has some good stuff in it
<balloons> they've done a good job documenting things
<phillw> balloons: as always, you are welcome to sit in on the lubuntu meeting. I find the info from the devs to be the most important part, as it gives you an idea what they're concentrating on
<highvoltage> hey gilir
<balloons> phillw, I'm around. I'll pay a bit more attn in @ubuntu-meeting
<balloons> where are you going to have it?
<gilir> hi highvoltage, I saw your mail, I'll answer later tonight :)
<highvoltage> gilir: ok
<phillw> balloons: should be in #ubuntu-meeting
#ubuntu-testing 2012-03-22
<AlexZion> hi guys ; i installed few days ago , the beta1 of Kubuntu 12.04 on a vbox machine it works pretty well , but I got problem to upgrade package ..., and with sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, I get an error..., saying try to use "apt-get -f install", byt when I do so , it looks like is gonna remove any package .....
<AlexZion> someone had  a similar problem ?
<tristenw> hey guys, how's it going?
<Senan> How do I take part in ubuntu testing ?
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<balloons> afternoon Patrickdk
<phillw> balloons: do you have a moment or two?
<balloons> phillw, sure
<phillw> balloons: Chris, our head of wiki at lubuntu is somewhat perplexed that there is very little information on Wiki areas for LightDM. Whilst this not really a QA issue, with the change to LightDM by ubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu etc. He was wondering where / who he should ask / place information about it on.
<balloons> phillw, ahh.. good question
<balloons> lightdm in general seems to be a big lacking on docs.. not that it's confusing to use persay, but seems pretty lowkey on the docs front
<balloons> *bit
<balloons> that said, the basic wiki info shell is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<balloons> I'm sure he found that
<balloons> afaik, nothing has been done or written since the original adoption of lightdm
<phillw> I believe so, he mentioned it at the lubuntu meeting.
<balloons> if he is able, I would encourage him to add to and expand the docs
<balloons> if he needs a contact, he can talk to these folks: https://launchpad.net/lightdm
<phillw> I think he was sort of asking permission to add to the "main" wiki area instead of the lubuntu area. He is that polite at times it is a bit embarrasing.
<balloons> robert_ancell is also a good contact
<balloons> phillw, ;-) of course he has permission to add to the main wiki
<phillw> I know... everyone has that permission, but he does ask!
<phillw> I'll drop him an email (he's offline atm)
<balloons> that's good.. it wouldn't be a bad idea for him to connect with that team and robert at least
<phillw> excellent, thanks :)
<balloons> yvw
<balloons> how'd the lubuntu crew due yesterday on iso testing?
<phillw> My qa mailing list has gone quiet, so I'm hoping things are progressing well. There was still a fail to install one one of the ppc systems - but he was really pushing it by setting up an encrypted /home. If they are experimenting to that degree things are looking good :)
<balloons> hehe
<balloons> i'd say
<phillw> The last of the install sprint land tomorrow. So over the weekend I'm sure the guys will go check things. They really have taken the mantle up of filing bugs 'correctly' and linking them. I'm really proud of how far they have all come on on such a short time.
<phillw> balloons: just to get it settled in my mind... when does the RC for beta 2 get generated? Is it on the cron job for ~ 17:00 23rd March?
<MrChrisDruif> Hurray, laptop is back online
<balloons> the rc?
<phillw> wb MrChrisDruif
<phillw> balloons: Release Candidate
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks phillw
<balloons> i guess I'm confused.. the image for iso testing will come next monday
<balloons> I think
<MrChrisDruif> balloons; I am the Wiki Head for Lubuntu phillw was talking about
<balloons> as far as when the images are built, I don't know.. I know it's scheduled, but I don't know the times
<balloons> aloha MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha ^_^
<phillw> balloons: he is very good at wiki, I'm sure you will kidnap him for stuff on QA. He has already made fantastic inroads on tidying up the lubuntu area.
<balloons> hehe
<balloons> our QA wiki always needs <3
<balloons> got a link to the lubuntu wiki?
<balloons> i'm curious to see the handiwork ;-)
<phillw> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation
<MrChrisDruif> Please note that I've only been tidying up mostly
<MrChrisDruif> Currently I want to update this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels
<phillw> MrChrisDruif: do you have the link for alternate / mini iso installations to habd?
<phillw> s/habd/hand
<MrChrisDruif> I already added *an* automatic command for removing old kernels, but I recently got a more humanly readable version from the team
<MrChrisDruif> phillw; this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<MrChrisDruif> ?
<phillw> It needs putting on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> The link to it you mean? Just like a link for removing old kernels
<phillw> MrChrisDruif: that's the one.
<phillw> It really does need putting clearly on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, right. I also cleaned that page up good the other day
<MrChrisDruif> It's already mention on that page phillw
<MrChrisDruif> With links to it from both the 11.10 && 11.04 sections
<phillw> MrChrisDruif: my mistake, I had the old page cached in my browser. I have refreshed it
<MrChrisDruif> Good boi
 * balloons is reading thru the lubuntu wiki
<balloons> wow.. the lxde looks like a website
<balloons> I remember the first versions of it
<balloons> it's been so long
<phillw> MrChrisDruif: while you are here and in great risk of being kidnapped, balloons is looking to re-write some of the QA area and we have been discussing how much of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing may be applicable to QA in general for new commers.
<balloons> it was in japanese .. the first site
<balloons> the lead programmers homepage
<MrChrisDruif> PCmanFM is Chinese afaik
<phillw> balloons: that may be because pcman is Taiwanese? I know Raphael, our art guy, has learnt the language
<balloons> ahh.. taiwanese.. that makes sense
<balloons> yes.. I'm sure it was his page
<MrChrisDruif> PCman I mean, the programmer who made PCmanFM. Not his real name, I'm sure
<balloons> sorry I was rambling while remembering it
<balloons> yes.. pcman :-)
<phillw> balloons: he is a surgeon in one of the hospitals there.
<balloons> small world.. I googledhim.. turns out he did the ie_tab extension
<balloons> http://pcmanx.blogspot.com/ there he is
<phillw> he's a really patient guy. For someone to teach me how to install the stuff & carry out ./make commands is true testimant to that :)
<MrChrisDruif> "For the novice, commands-line interface commands can appear daunting: sudo gobbledegook blah_blah -w -t -h --long-switch aWkward/ComBinationOf/mixedCase/underscores_strokes/and.dots"
<balloons> just made me think about the IRC meeting time agai
<balloons> you weren't there, but astraljava and I decided to take the top requested spots and have a poll on them.. I was a bit leery, but :-)
<phillw> MrChrisDruif: lol, but so true.
<MrChrisDruif> Does anyone know if that GNOME Shell team ever got off the ground?
<balloons> so guess what the results are looking like so far? 2 for each option
<balloons> ofc!
<MrChrisDruif> phillw; it's straight from the wiki!! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<phillw> MrChrisDruif: I recall editing that to include lxterminal for lubuntu?
<MrChrisDruif> They did? Because I really don't like Unity (not bashing, but I just don't) and I would like a version with just GS
<MrChrisDruif> I think you are right phillw
<phillw> MrChrisDruif: yup, that was me :)
<phillw> MrChrisDruif: as of a posting at http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Ffeedproxy.google.com%2F~r%2Fd0od%2F~3%2F_0XQD2tbh0c%2F&h=wAQHxj8gkAQFSmrs-0xdDilV9jAHI2y3o52kJLNAuiYcBig
<phillw> sorry for long post, it is from my linked facebook page
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, owkay
<MrChrisDruif> Well, that wasn't exactly what I meant ^_^
<phillw> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<phillw> shorter link.
<MrChrisDruif> There was a message on some mailing-list a few months ago to get a team together to make a new "flavour" or derivative with just gnome shell
<MrChrisDruif> Not this old gnome stuff ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> I got the heads-up with the upload to youtube
<phillw> although OMGUbutnu have been known to screw things up before
<phillw> MrChrisDruif: oops... I just realise we are in -testing .... can we head off to #lubuntu-offtopic before I get complained at?
<MrChrisDruif> Where ever you like phillw
#ubuntu-testing 2012-03-23
<skaet> first set of images are starting to emerge for Beta 2
<skaet> there are going to be more respins before we've got the final set
<skaet> but any feedback we can get on these, and early indicators of bugs, would be very much appreciated.
* jibel changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Welcome to Ubuntu QA and Testing | http://qa.ubuntu.com/ | Currently testing Precise Beta 2 candidate images | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<njin> jibel: bug 962949
<jibel> njin, morning
<njin> op morning
<njin> jibel, morning to you too
<jibel> njin, I saw your report. Did you ask on #ubuntu-installer
<jibel> ?
<njin> no
<jibel> njin, there should be an install alongsinde window option I guess
<njin> jibel, wich report the ubiquity or the compiz ?
<jibel> njin, oh sorry, I was talking about ubiquity
<njin> no, i post it now then
<jibel> yeah ,the nautilus bug. I saw that while testing earlier this week. It's a bug but I think it's low importance, changing language on a live persistent session looks like a corner case.
<njin> jibel, now this happens with all the windows, firefox ubiquity ecc.
<jibel> njin, let me try
<jibel> njin, does it occur only when you reboot and select another language or there are other situations ?
<njin> jibel, I found just this
<jibel> k
<njin> jibel, rebooting they still on the right
<njin> jibel, maximized they're on the left, unmaximized on rthe right
<njin> or is a new feature
<User47> Hy everybody
<User47> :)
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha User47
<User47> MrChrisDruif: :)
<User47> i hope u'r fine
<MrChrisDruif> Well, they operated on my thumb around noon...so yeah. You User47 ?
<User47> MrChrisDruif: i'm lost in this 12.04 with my new vaio but i'm okay , thnx
<User47> lol
<MrChrisDruif> Lost in 12.04?
<User47> MrChrisDruif: yeah
<User47> little problemes
<User47> with partial upgrades
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe, so did I yesterday
<MrChrisDruif> Damn upgrades destroyed my GNOME Shell
<User47> MrChrisDruif: yep now i'm stuck in an unknown version i can't even get updates
<User47> i think we have to wait for stable version
<MrChrisDruif> User47; you also had gs installed?
<MrChrisDruif> (P.s. the appropriate channel for the development support is #ubuntu+1 )
<User47> i'll i installed this version today for test
<User47> lol
<User47> i'm not a developer
<User47> ;)
<MrChrisDruif> I meant support for the development release*
<User47> MrChrisDruif: yep thnx , i'm bugging like my system
<User47> lol
<MrChrisDruif> so /join #ubuntu+1 should get you on the right channel for support
<MrChrisDruif> (I don't mind helping, but I prefer the correct channel so others can jump in when my knowledge falls short O:-) )
<User47> thnx MrChrisDruif i'm already there :)
<User47> i'll note this channel for visits of next days
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<JamesC1> Hello all. I just installed 12.04 beta and am trying to get kvm qemu with spice guest working. I copied over a VM from my 11.10 setup and was able to boot it and use vnc. If I try to reconfigure the VM for spice, it hits 100% CPU right after power on and never displays any video. Does anyone have kvm+spice working for Windows guests?
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> MrChrisDruif, hi!
<MrChrisDruif> How's going PaoloRotolo ?
<balloons> JamesC1, yikes. that's probably a mailing list questio
<balloons> do you know the mailing list?
<JamesC1> Which list would be the best to ask on?
<balloons> JamesC1, the qa mailing list.. someone might have the answer
<balloons> if not, you might have to look to the spice community or google for help :-)
<JamesC1> Ok. I'm looking at the mail lists now. Thank you.
<gonyere> hey, i'm wondering if there are any known issues for 12.04 during install
<gonyere> specifically when installing from a usb stick and doing 'something else' for install options
#ubuntu-testing 2012-03-24
<phillw> balloons: the guys are up for testing - Tests already landing :)
<Patrickdk> ya, downloaded the images, going to test
<Patrickdk> unless they respun already
<Patrickdk> been alittle busy tonight though
<Patrickdk> but got a brand new rack for my house
<Patrickdk> with 80amps of power and 8 pdu's pre-installed :)
 * Patrickdk wonders what to do with the 12 pdu's he already had
<RedSingularity> Had an issue with the install of an alternate CD OEM.  What package would it be under?  Is it still ubiquity in 12.04?
<RedSingularity> jibel: ^
<RedSingularity> if your around ;)
<absolutezero_> Do i need to reinstall (or updating -from iso of /03/21- by update-manager is enough) to test Beta2?
<MrChrisDruif> absolutezero_; to test the iso's you'd need to zsync or download the latest version. For testing of the OS itself, that will upgrade automatically
<absolutezero_> i already use zsync, but the iso I used to install is 2 days old & yesterday I updated it with the update-manager
<absolutezero_> should I proceed with the installed & updated one?
<absolutezero_> MrChrisDruif, ah, i got you
<absolutezero_> thanks
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> And MrChrisDruif isn't even a tester ;-)
<absolutezero_> MrChrisDruif, hehe thanks
<MrChrisDruif> phillw has talked about it a lot over at Lubuntu, that's why I know
<phillw> MrChrisDruif: we are so, so lucky to have a group started from nil to our testers
<phillw> absolutezero_: whilst the rolling updates are welcome, we do really need people to test the install.
<absolutezero_> phillw, aha; i've been trying to help since 12.04 started, but my limited time & being my 1st time, i've been getting off. I guess I will test the iso 2night
<phillw> absolutezero_: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/210/builds
<phillw> absolutezero_: it matters not if you are new to testing. It is for us to assist you for this most important part of the release cycle.
<absolutezero_> I've been downloading the amd64 from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<phillw> absolutezero_: that is great, you get the builds. For the beta 2 release candidate we are at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/210/builds
<phillw> you can zsync etc.
<absolutezero_> phillw;  thanks. I guess I'll be testing the manual partition install 2night
<phillw> absolutezero_: thank you. we have notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing which we want to expand on.
<phillw> there has been a lot of changes to testing, we are really flying by the seat of our pants.
<phillw> but we have a new intake of testers.
<absolutezero_> phillw, this is for Lubuntu; i'll be testing for Ubuntu!
<phillw> absolutezero_: we are all the same family. Our notes from our new testers will become part of *buntu testing.
<absolutezero_> phillw, aha, great :D
<phillw> absolutezero_: the wiki area for us is based 99% on ubuntu anyway.
<absolutezero_> phillw, thank you. got to go; have a nice day/night
<robinmdh> I installed the 12.04 beta 1 image to see if the ext4 > 16TB issue was solved(as mentioned here http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/e2fsprogs-release.html#1.42) but i can't get it working, anyone know why/how ?
<robinmdh> when I run the resize command i still get "New size too large to be expressed in 32 bits"
<astraljava> robinmdh: I don't really know, but I am curious about the command.
<jibel> njin, re bug 962949 it looks like a race condition but I couldn't reproduce it. is it always when you change the language or it occurs randomly ?
<njin> jibel, hello, no today's it happens at the first start of the fresh usb-persistent live session, so randomly
<jibel> njin, ok I'll try again with today's build.
<njin> jibel, can I do something as I have it running  now?
<njin> affect all the windows
<jibel> njin, Do you reproduce bug 963815 on a fresh install or is it only on an upgraded system ?
<njin> jibel, upgrade system
<jibel> njin, ok thanks. I've the same problem on an upgraded system too
<njin> welcome
<njin> hi jibel have you reproduced 962949 ? I have it again after a reboot if needed I wait , if not I shutdown to do others tests...
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<robinmdh> astraljava: resize2fs /dev/md0p1 (no arguments given means make the FS as large as the partition)
<astraljava> robinmdh: I think I read somewhere that you'd need an option that means to make the block size larger.
<astraljava> robinmdh: http://hardforum.com/archive/index.php/t-1632911.html seems to suggest you can make a new FS larger, but can't resize an existing that, yet.
<robinmdh> astraljava: yeah i was getting that too from other things i read, however it is stated on the link i gave you earlier that a onlin fs resize should be posible but maybe just not in combination with > 16TB
<robinmdh> i'm going to try btrfs, again (the conversion takes ages with crc's but I have raid 5 so no real need for crc i hope :P )
#ubuntu-testing 2012-03-25
<RedSingularity> When are the new beta test images due?
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<cjwatson> RedSingularity: alternate CD has never been ubiquity - you want debian-installer instead.  ubiquity is the installer used on the desktop CD
<RedSingularity> cjohnston: ahh ok.  I will have to move the package.
<RedSingularity> thanks
